# Sophie - Update



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You and Sophie will definitely be in my thoughts, I am so glad you got the appointment this quickly. Good thoughts and prayers for the best possible treatment and outcome.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I will keep you and Sophie in my prayers. Peace be with you and your family.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It must be better now that you are getting some answers and working on a course of treatment. Good for you to get the appointment so soon. You and Sophie will continue to be in our thoughts as you two go to battle with this disease.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

I'm so very sorry that you and your family are going through this diagnosis with your Sophie. But somehow glad, glad that you are her Mom and are looking out for her best interest no matter what it takes. Shes going to be ok after her surgery. Lots of prayers from this house that's for sure.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so sorry....I pray that they can do something for your girl. Please keep us posted.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Just posted in the old thread, but I wanted to post again here so this new thread will show up in my subscription feed and it's easier for me to follow. Please update when you can, we're all here for you!


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Praying for Sophie


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so glad that this is all going to start tomorrow so Sophie can be taken care of and on her way to recovery. All of you will be in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs from Cathy and wet sloppy kisses from Gunner.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Thanks for keeping us up to date. You know we are all thinking of and praying for all of you.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Prayers and hope from my family to yours. Best wishes for a speedy recovery. Sweet Sophie will beat this, I just know it.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. We will keep you and Sophie in our thoughts and prayers. Hugs


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

SO glad that the ball is rolling and Sophie can be seen so soon. I, too, would hope they can keep her and actually do her surgery. I will be praying for your family, Sophie and the doctors and staff that will taking care of her. Please keep us posted and know that we're here for support. Hugs.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

OMG, she is so young, but maybe because she is so young she will have a better recovery. My prayers are with her and your family. I purposely ignored your other thread, because I was afraid to read it.

Hugs! You are very lucky that you were able to get in tomorrow.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I'll be thinking of you guys - I'm just so devastated that this is happening to you! She is so young...so unfair. You have a large support system behind you praying for the best case scenario tomorrow!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

prayers are with you and your family. I'm glad you have some answers to get things moving. I'm praying to Pope John Paul...he needs one more miracle to become a saint...I say why not Sophie.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Bumping so people see this new thread.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so glad you pushed and were able to get Sophie in tomorrow. I wish it weren't cancer but it sounds like, as cancers go, it could have been worse.

I hope they can get everything they need tomorrow, so Sophie can be on the road to recovery soon 

Keeping all of you in my prayers.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so glad you got the appointment. I just can't believe this is happening but I know Sophie is going to beat this. Sending many prayers for strength and a speedy recovery for Sophie.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Darn.... 

I pray that this will be a quick and painless surgery for her. I'm glad she's going in to the specialists tomorrow. I'm glad that whatever happens, you won't have to wait through the weekend without knowing what's to come. 

And I'm so glad you've caught this early. 

Do you mind if I ask... when did you first find the lump? Was it after she started limping? Did it swell up overnight? What were the first symptoms that you spotted?


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Keeping your family and Sophie in my thoughts!! Get better girlie!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh no  Im so sorry you are going through this with your beautiful girl. She and you all are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Keeping you and Sophie in my thoughts and prayers. Trying to send you guys all the strength possible to get through this tough time.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Sending hugs and kisses to Sophie during this tough time!!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So sorry that you are all going through this. Sending you all and Sophie healing thoughts and prayers.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Thinking of you and Sophie and your family, and sending you strength. Hang in there, little Sophie - you will get through this.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

i am so sorry to hear of this diagnosis and am sending prayers that it will turn out okay and be cvontrolled.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Steph,

I am so glad you are the persistent type and made that call. I would be the same way. We have to believe that the odds are on Sophie's side due to her age and the type of cancer. 

I'm sure you are frightened. It will help knowing what the vets at UW says. I was born and raised in Madison and graduated from the UW as well. I know as I am sure you do that the vet school has an excellent reputation. Sophie is in the best of hands with them and with you and your husband. I will be thinking about you all and praying for Sophie.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Praying for Sophie and you.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear it's a sarcoma but am praying that the great docs at the vet school will be able to take care of everything quickly and get her on the road to recovery. You and your family (and Sophie) are in my prayers. I'm saying extra prayers for your hubby today as he takes Sophie to the school, and I hope he is as persistent as you are so the ball will get rolling immediately on everything that needs to be done.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

You and Sophie are in my thoughts & prayers.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

will be thinking of you and Sophie today.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

My husband loves her so so much. I told him he will need to be persistent for her. After I hung up the first time, I said, "Well, they said push #3 if it is an emergency question that couldn't wait until the next business day. I guess this probably wouldn't qualify for them." And then I called back and pushed #3. I told him he needs to push #3 all day long today. We are about 2 hours away from Madison (near LaCrosse), and he will be leaving with her shortly (it is now 5:30). They said on the phone that if we show up earlier, there is always a chance that they could take her earlier. The earlier they see her, the better chance it is that she will get in for the scans and such. 

Please keep praying, I am struggling to keep faith this morning.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steph*

Steph

Sophie and you and your Hubby are in my thoughts and prayers this morning.
You will get through this one step and one minute at a time.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

It is 6 a.m. Chuck (my husband) and Sophie have just left. I told her so many times how much I love her. She loves going for rides, so she was happy to be going, wagging her tail. She loves it even more when she gets to go and Sawyer does not (ha). She gave him this look like "Ha ha - He is taking ME." 

Please please please let it be that she will be on the road to recovery today. I don't think my heart can stand anything else.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

So so so so sorry. Seeing how young she is. Even more sorry to hear this. Hugs to you and your family... I will be thinking of you guys.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Thinking of all of you...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'll be thinking of and praying for Sophie today. I hope they are able to get her in quickly, run the necessary tests asap, and get her started on her road to recovery.

* Thanks Jen for the reminder....I'll be asking Pope John Paul II and St Francis for a little help from above for Sophie.


----------



## LovelyGold (Nov 4, 2010)

You're all in my thoughts and prayers. So glad Sophie is in such great spirits and will be seen this AM!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Thinking of you guys today. Goodluck at the doctor Sophie!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Prays for Sophie and your family. Chester & Murphy send doggies kisses.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So many prayers coming your way today.... for Sophie, you and DH and all those vets and staff that will be helping her along the road to being cancer free. 

Your advice of pushing #3 all day is perfect! She deserves nothing less.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

No big update - But UW Madison called me to let me know (again) that they can't guarantee getting her a scan today - not saying that they definitely won't. I know I'm unreasonable, but I don't find that to be acceptable. I told her my husband would be willing to wait there all day long in hopes of an opening, or a cancellation, or something. I just can't watch her like this for anymore.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You have been the best advocate for Sophie, every step is a step towards treatment and recovery. 

We are all right here with you, all day.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Prayers for your Sophie that all goes well today and that she is soon on her way to a full recovery.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Good luck at the doctor's today, Sophie. I'm pulling for you, girl.


----------



## unaffected (Apr 13, 2011)

Thinking of you and Sophie today.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers are with Sophie at this time. I hope they can get her the CT's or MRI's today. The not knowing is the worst and most helpless feeling in the world. By the end of today, I wish for you the answers you need to get Sophie back to her young self. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Good thoughts being sent for today's visit!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Good thoughts for you and Sophie i have been watching this thread and keeping my fingers crossed for you both.:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I am glad that you pushed #3, Stephanie, and I'm sure that Chuck will be pressing #3 for Sophie all day, too. Much love and prayers for Sophie and your family.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Prayers and thoughts for Sophie today....


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Thinking of you all today.

Praying they get all the testing completed today and for wisdom for the vets.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm definitely keeping you and Sophie in my thoughts today...


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Keeping sweet Sophie and your family in my thoughts and prayers today. I hope she gets the MRI/scan she needs so a treatment plan can be arranged.

I know it is hard to keep the faith - as it is such an emotional time. Know that we're all pulling for you guys.

PS - I am glad she was so cheeky with Sawyer, that made me smile!

Big hugs,
Kim


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Just thinking about you and Sophie...I guess it's to early for an update. Lots of good thoughts coming your way.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

How are you holding up? I know you are worried, please keep the faith. All of us our praying right along side of you and your Hubby.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

They didn't need to go any further than a chest x-ray. It is in her lungs. There are drugs that could prolong her life, but only a matter of months, if that. Chuck is picking her up from the vet hospital and bringing her home. We want to set her free from the pain and discomfort that she is in. We feel that the most humane, loving thing to do for her is to help her out of it. I have talked with my vet, and he will help us whenever we are ready. I don't want to watch her through another night of pain and discomfort. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## DreamingGold (Mar 16, 2011)

I am so sorry- thoughts and prayers your way...


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so very sorry. How devastating. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your Hubby, and of course Sweet Sophie.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Steph , this is so heartbreaking I don't have words. Just know that I am with you in spirit. Hold your sweet Sophie. She knows how much you love her. Godspeed dear babygirl, Selka will be there to meet you.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh dear, I was heartsick to read your update. You must be inconsolable.
Words really fail me.

Know that we all ache alongside you. 
Give sweet Sophie a big kiss from me. 

I am just so sorry. So very sorry.

Kim


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

I am so sorry for the devasting news you have just received. We'll add all of you to our prayers.


----------



## MrsLB (Feb 28, 2011)

*So sorry...*



Sophie_Mom said:


> They didn't need to go any further than a chest x-ray. It is in her lungs. There are drugs that could prolong her life, but only a matter of months, if that. Chuck is picking her up from the vet hospital and bringing her home. We want to set her free from the pain and discomfort that she is in. We feel that the most humane, loving thing to do for her is to help her out of it. I have talked with my vet, and he will help us whenever we are ready. I don't want to watch her through another night of pain and discomfort. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers.


Words can't express how sorry I am to hear of this tragic turn of events. You will do right by her and she will thank you for it... Quality of life is much more important than quantity. My vet said it best when we had to say goodbye to our Sadie. Our lives run in circles, the cruel part is our furry friends circles are smaller than ours... Take care and you're in my thoughts


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh, my heart is breaking for all of you. What terrible devastating news this is. Prayers and hugs to you, and your dear sweet Sophie. I am crying with you. I cannot believe this terrible disease is going to take another one of our beautiful goldens.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Steph,

I am absolutely devastated for you and your husband. Sophie is so young and this is just so unfair.

When you decide the time is right to let her go I pray that she meets up with my sweet girl Magic and enjoys running and playing free of pain. My heart aches for you and all the pain you must be in. I hope you can feel our love and prayers pouring out for you.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I am at a loss for words, so very sorry to read the news


----------



## tess (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm so very sorry . Prayers and hugs to all of you.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh no. How heartbreaking. Thank goodness she has someone like your husband and you who care more about her and how she feels and won't allow her to suffer. You are doing the right thing by your girl, even though it is one of the most painful thing you will ever do. Hugs to you and Sofie. My heart breaks with yours.


----------



## unaffected (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this news. My heart is breaking for you


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

There are no words big enough for this. I am so very sorry.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry....

I'm feeling so sick at the thought of this happening to my guy who is just three months older than your girl. I can't imagine going through this. Not so suddenly. No so young. 

All my best for you and your family. This is terrible.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh my...I am so sorry. This is so completely devastating. I truly cannot imagine the pain that you are in right now. My Vito is only 2 months older than your sweet Sophie so this hits so close to home. You and your family are in my thoughts. 

Sophie couldn't ask for a better family.


----------



## Huggenkiss (Nov 3, 2009)

I've been following these posts and I wanted to tell you how very sorry I am to hear of Sophie's diagnosis. It's such awful devestating news. 

Cherish and enjoy what time you have left with her as much as possible and thank you for having the strenghth to take her quality of life into consideration. I know that is not an easy choice to make.

My young Sophie will be awaiting your Sophie at the bridge. Hugs, thoughts, and prayers to you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

I am so very sorry. I know there aren't words to ease your heartache, but, oh, how I wish we could do that for you. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am so sorry my heart goes out to you and Sophie 
Hugs
maggie


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I am so very sorry, like many have said Sophie is so young. My heart breaks for you, please know I am here for you in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs....for Sophie and your family.
Cherish every minute with her.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Steph.....there are not words for this. May heart is breaking with yours.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm so sorry....my heart is breaking for you....


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I am so very sorry. My heart is breaking for you and tears are falling as I type. It just not fair!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Not the news I was hoping so hard for. My heart goes out to Sophie, you and your husband. I am so sorry you have to make this tough decision for your girl.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Steph.. I am speechless and heartbroken right along with you and so many others. I'm so very sorry. Prayers continue for strength and peace. Ear rubs to sweet Sophie.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh Steph, I am so so sorry. I just can't seem to wrap my mind around it. It seems impossible, and impossibly cruel of fate, life, whatever.

I know it is so very hard, but you are right not to make her suffer.

Please let me know if there is anything I can do.

You and Sophie and your whole family are in my thoughts and in my prayers.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so very, very sorry. I was hoping and praying for much better news.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

My heart is breaking as well...how unfair this is. I am so sorry for Sophie and your family. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry - there are simply no words that I can think of that can take away any of the pain you are feeling. Sophie is so young and it just doesn't seem fair, but you are doing right by your girl. May you have some peaceful time with her and she with you.

I am so very sorry.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

i just read every post from beginning to end..as i am crying as i type this just wanted you to know i am so very sorry!!! this disease is just not fair..will be thinking of you and your family during this time. Take Care Jana and Oakley


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

I am so very sorry for what is happening to your family and poor Sophie. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so very sorry. There are no words.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am speechless ... more hugs going to your husband, you and Sophie..


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I just saw this thread about sophie and I'm am so very sorry. I really don't know what else to say as i sit here crying for your family and Sophie. This is so unfair. I wish I could say something that would help you but I know there just isn't anything that can do that right now.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh no. You're all in my prayers.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I just picked up this thread...I just don't know what to say. I am so very, very sorry! She is too young for this, she deserved many years playing with her brother...I'm so sorry.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

This is horrible. Sophie is much too young...I am so sorry. I'm sending your family prayers for strength and courage during the coming days.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Just got home and wanted to check on Sophie from earlier this morning. 
I am sad right along with the rest of this loving GRF. Hoping and praying for you, for your DH and the anguish you are feeling. Prayers for Sophie and a smooth journey to the Bridge to the pain free living that awaits and with all those who have gone before. Godspeed.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't know what we will do - The oncologist didn't think it was time to let her go yet. She gave us some more pain meds (gabapentin) that should manage her pain and allow her to do more of the things that she likes to do. Sophie is still bright-eyed, her tail is still wagging, and she is still happy to see people. She didn't think we should do this now. My husband seems to agree with her.

I just don't know what to do. She isn't the same Sophie. I don't want her to suffer, I don't want her to deteriorate. I want her to know as little pain and discomfort as possible. There will be no miracles for her. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This just makes my stomach tie itself in knots, and I am so sorry for Sophie, for you, and for Mac who cares so very much. There is absolutely no where to run for goldens when it comes to cancer- it just strikes at any age in any pedigree as far as I can tell. Many, many kisses to Sophie. There is too much magic & loss goldens- they seem so vivacious but they are fragile.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

My heart is breaking for you, tears crying right with you. This is so unfair and I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm in tears staring at the screen and am completely baffled. I'm devastated to hear of the news and send you, your husband and your family lots of strength and good wishes to get through this. I'm so sorry.... it's just not fair. 

Please give Sophie and Sawyer big hugs and kisses from Molson and I. I hope that she has more time than you think for her to enjoy all of the things she loves to do.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I had hoped to see some good news when I opened this thread... I'm so sorry, I can't imagine the pain you are feeling right now.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Steph, I went through this just over a year ago. A cancer diagnosis and the vet saying it is not time yet. At first I was ready to let her go that very day but we with the vet's encouragement we took him home. I second guessed myself every day, wondering if this was the day, but when the time did come I knew it. Subiaco just couldn't settle down and was panting very hard all day. It was the day of the Kentucky Derby (which is this Saturday) and that night we went to the Emergency Vet. Please know so many of us are thinking of you. You will know what is right. As long as her pain is controlled you may want to keep her going, but once you can't it will be time to let her go. Sherie


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Im so so sorry. I can't believe the news im reading. Sophie is so young, she doesn't deserve this. You don't deserve this. I am so very sorry. Sending so much strength and hugs to you all.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I so didn't expect to see this .....I don't even know what to say. I'm so sorry you and your family are going through this. 

Sending lots of hugs and kisses to beauitful Sophie.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh, no! If I feel this shocked, I cannot imagine how you must feel. I am so very sorry for the diagnosis. Hugs to you, Sophie, Sawyer, and your husband.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

I have retyped 15 replies here. There are NOT any words of comfort I can offer at such an unimaginable time. I will continue to send your family prayers for strength to get through each day and enjoy each day until the time when she is ready to leave for home. 

Im so so sorry this is happening to your family.......I cant express that enough through typing here.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

My heart is breaking for you on this sad news. Wishing you strength and comfort in the difficult decisions you must make....peace to your heart.
Andrea


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I am heartbroken for you...Listen to your heart, your husband, and most of all Sophie...she will let you know it is time. I am so sorry you are going through this....I am in tears...
Stay strong! Praying for your family and especially Sophie...


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you all so much. My grief is overwhelming right now. She is THREE. How the hell is this her fate? How can that be? She has never been anything but good. Even as a puppy, she was SO GOOD. I have run all over the place with my emotions today. I've been devastated, angry, guilt-ridden, inconsolable, strong (for my daughter), playful (for Sawyer), and sick. How can this be real?

I want to scream, I want someone to help me. I want someone to make it not be real. She will be home in about 15 minutes, and I don't know how I will be able to look at her and be strong. I hope I'll find it somewhere. 

My head is spinning. Sawyer really doesn't know how to be an "only." I can't imagine how he'll be. Our vacation to North Carolina is coming up in July. We had arranged for a neighbor (graduated from high school) to stay at our house with them, but he has a job and will not always be here. Sawyer will not do well all by himself for that much time. We need another plan. I never want another dog, but I think Sawyer will need one. I only want my Sophie......

God must know what a sweet angel she will make.


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh I am so heartbroken to hear this. I am so sad for you and your family. We are so sorry that this was your news and we are wishing you strength as you go through this. So so sorry.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Sophie_Mom said:


> God must know what a sweet angel she will make.


That is the only explanation that makes sense to me, and even that I find unacceptable.

Know all of our collective thoughts and prayers are with you.

Sending you strength and comfort. Hold tight to one another tonight.

Kim


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so sorry that Sophie has cancer. Please know that you and Sophie are in my thoughts during this sad time.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry that you were given this devastating news today. Life is so unfair, your sweet girl doesn't deserve this.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I had to read this twice, I couldn't believe I was reading it right.

Gosh darnit, and that's not what I really want to say. Makes no sense to me and I feel angry too, for you and for Sophie, for all of you. This is ridiculous, crazy out of the ordinary, and it totally sucks. 3 years should be the beginning of the best of times, not this. You've been robbed. 

I said the hardest part is not knowing, but I didn't anticipate at all that this would be what you would know. I'm not so sure this is better.

I'm so sorry.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry to read the news. You must be wild with grief and anger.

Sometimes when bad things happen, I think that God must have gotten distracted and just missed a beat. But then I have been known to scream in anger and insist that the error be corrected immediately, too.

You fear what lies ahead for Sophie. She doesn't. She is living in the moment and enjoying what she has, without regret for what is gone nor anxiety about what lies ahead. Listen to her and listen to your heart. Any decision you make with love will be a good one.

Holding Sophie, you and your whole family in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Just letting you know I'm thinking about you and praying for you and sweet Sophie.

I would feel all those emotions if I were in your shoes... and I know there's nothing anyone can say that will make it better, so I'm not going to try. I'm so sad for you....God really must have wanted her if he's taking her so young...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

So, so sorry. Not at all what I thought I'd read when logging back on. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Sophie.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Sophie is in good spirits tonight. She's definitely glad to be home. I stopped at the meat locker again tonight so that she'd have a fresh bone when she got home. She appreciated the sentiment. She also had many bites of our dinner and lots of love. 

So bittersweet..... Hubby, kids, and I have been great with her. We have been very upbeat and happy. She's eating it up. I took some pictures of her, but they are on my phone, and I don't know how to put them directly from there to here.

My heart is trying to take a step back into denial......


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so very sorry this is happening. I'm having trouble finding words.....I do know you are hurting. I pray for you and your family to have the strength you will need to help Sophie during this difficult time. I know you will shower her with love.....This is just so unfair.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I am so sorry.....for all of you. I just can't wrap my head around a diagnosis like this at 3 years old. Just can't imagine what you're going though. Know that you and Sophie are in my thoughts. {{{{}}}}


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Just no words...
Your in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Her new pain medicine is given once a day - What time do you think it would be best to give to her? In the morning? Before bedtime??


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear of Sophie's diagnosis. I wish you and your family nothing but peace and quality time with your sweet girl. I always think of that saying, I think it was said by child. It goes something like this: "Everybody is born so that they can learn how to live a good life- like loving everybody and being nice, right? Well, dogs already know how to do that, so they don't have to stay as long." And you are so very right, God does know what a sweet angel Sophie will make, or maybe, she was an angel all along. Hugs from my family to yours.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Steph - I've started reading the other threat this morning. And here I am - with watery eyes just as many so many of us.
It feels so wrong and cannot imagine how you are going to cope with it! Many, many hugs to you and all family members. And even more kisses to Sophie and Sawyer!!!
I am working quite a bit with terminally ill little children and in my view I always think they are still in the right place (earth) as long as they are able to participate, having good moments and enjoying life, playing...smiling aka tail wagging. As soon as they seem to be very unconsolable, in severe pain even with pain meds, sad eyes etc... I think it's time to let go and not do further treatment...not to extend the suffering any longer.

Heike


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Gabapentin is probably good to start at bedtime - since it can cause (well, I actually can just talk for children/humans...) some sleepiness, especially in the beginning of the treatment. We always add daytime doses later on - again - to be honest, I just have experience with children and hope transferring to canine is not totally out of range...

I just looked it up - side effects for dogs are mild sedation and ataxia (unsteady gait), so bedtime is the right time to give it to her...


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Steph, I dont have the words to tell you how sorry I am..I just dont know what to say. My heart is breaking for you all.
I am so sorry..... xxoo


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so very sorry for Sophie's diagnosis. After Beau's cancer diagnosis, he let us know when it was time to say goodbye--I think Sophie will let you know as well. My thoughts and prayers are with all of you during this difficult time.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Steph,
My heart is breaking for you and your family.Our vet also told us it was not the time to make that decision and I am glad I listened. We had some very good memories made in that time and we knew when it was time. I wasn't any easier or less devastating but I know that my Bullitt enjoyed some very pampered and spoiled days that he loved. If I could ease your burden I would in a heartbeat. She is much to young.. Prayers to you all.
Michelle


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

There are no words to express my sorrow. My heart breaks for you. I am so sorry. You and Sophie are in our thoughts and prayers. Hugs


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so so sorry to hear this news. I know your heart is breaking, but I cannot offer any advice on what to do. I will keep you and Sophie in my thoughts.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Steph,
I never expected to come here and read this diagnosis after last night and am sitting here in shock. My heart goes out to you and the family for the pain you are going thru. Right now I think keeping her happy and comfortable is the best thing and you will know when it is the right time. Use this time to make pictures and happy memories even when your heart hurts. 
With the gabapentin, I gave it to Beau in the evening but when the pain was worse, I did give it to him in the morning. 
Know that we are all here crying with you and here to comfort you when you need to talk and cry. ((((HUGS)))) to you and sloppy kisses to Sophie.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

There are no words to describe the heartache. I am so very, very sorry. Praying for you, Sophie and your family.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Just got home and wanted to read your update. Not the news I was hoping for. So, so sorry for Sophie's results. We are all here to listen, support and give you strength. From one mom to another, the special one's are angels.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Steph!!!!!!!! I just saw all of this. I have been out of town a lot lately. I am just speechless and devastated. Sophie is like family. I am so incredibly sorry! Is there anything at all we can do?


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm dumbstruck; and I'm so very, very sorry to read these news. My thoughts go out to you and your family and to little Sophie - and Sawyer, too! I wish you strength and guidance.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

With tears streaming down my face I must say, I just never anticipated this news.  I am so sorry for you all and Sweet Sophie.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Sophie_Mom said:


> Her new pain medicine is given once a day - What time do you think it would be best to give to her? In the morning? Before bedtime??


 Is it gabapentin she is on? When my Beau had bone cancer pain he was taking it twice a day and for his size he eventually could go as high as 450 mg 3 times a day according to my vet. My other dog is currently on gabapentin for chronic back pain. She started with a dose both in the am and pm (200 mg twice a day) and recently we reduced her to taking it only at night.
With Beau I was frequently adjusting his meds until the dose seemed to hold him but as soon as I could tell the pain was starting to take charge of his jolly self I knew it was time to say good-bye. I needed to remember my dear Beau as the happy spirited boy he was. I did not wait until the pain ruled his days. I do not regret my decision. I miss my Beau terribly but knowing I did not let him suffer makes it an easier decision to have let him go.
I can not express in words the sadness I feel for you and your dear Sophie. I wish you many special moments with her until it is her time to join the angels at the bridge.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about Sophie. I just lit a candle for her the other night. I can not believe the diagnosis Sophie received!! My heart aches for you and your family. Enjoy every moment you have left with her. You will know when it is time to let her go. Again, I am so sorry, she is too young and this is so unfair to you and your family!!And so unfair for sweet Sophie!!!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

BayBeams said:


> Is it gabapentin she is on? When my Beau had bone cancer pain he was taking it twice a day and for his size he eventually could go as high as 450 mg 3 times a day according to my vet. My other dog is currently on gabapentin for chronic back pain. She started with a dose both in the am and pm (200 mg twice a day) and recently we reduced her to taking it only at night.
> With Beau I was frequently adjusting his meds until the dose seemed to hold him but as soon as I could tell the pain was starting to take charge of his jolly self I knew it was time to say good-bye. I needed to remember my dear Beau as the happy spirited boy he was. I did not wait until the pain ruled his days. I do not regret my decision. I miss my Beau terribly but knowing I did not let him suffer makes it an easier decision to have let him go.
> I can not express in words the sadness I feel for you and your dear Sophie. I wish you many special moments with her until it is her time to join the angels at the bridge.


Beautifully said.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Steph, I am SO sorry for the diagnosis. I wish I knew what to say. So many of us here have been where you are. I do think if she is wagging her tail and being Sophie, it is not time yet. However knowing cancer, being in her lungs... Enjoy the time you have now. Spoil her to the highest level. Lots of hugs, and when the time comes and you WILL know... you will do the most selfless act and let her go. 

Please give her a hug for me. Darn I need to learn to NOT read these threads at work....


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

This is so bloody unfair(excuse the language).
She is way too young,to become an angel.
Hugs and prayers coming from Fr.


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOO sorry!!!!! Spoil her - love her - enjoy her from now until FOREVER!!!!! Hugs to you and your family!!!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I really feel like I can't bear this. I don't know how I'm going to be able to get through this.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Praying for you, your husband and Sophie. Fell asleep thinking of all of you and woke up thinking the same thoughts...This is just not fair! Hugs!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I am so sad reading through this whole thread. Especially in goldens, cancer doesn't look at age or pedigree for when it strikes. Please remember that goldens will always wag their tails. It is pretty much the last thing to go.... both of my goldens that have died, died from hemangiosarcoma. When it was Laney's time, she jumped out of the car at the specialists where she was going for an abdominal ultrasound and her splenic tumor ruptured. She instantly was laterally recumbent... as the specialist euthanized her and I told her how much I loved her, all that could move was the wag of her tail. My other girl, Sally, had metastatic cancer in her lungs. She had been not right for about one month, seen by at least 3 specialists... at the end, she had a hard night breathing, I took her in and radiographed her and saw the cancer(rads were clear one month before). The next night was bad and we euthanized her the next day. Sometimes you have other clues, like not eating(but my Laney never stopped eating). Bast wishes for the rest of your journey with Sophie. It is never easy, but the young age makes it so unfair.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Steph, I know the feeling. It does feel unbearable and so painful. Try (I know it's hard not to look ahead) to focus on each moment with Sophie and look into her eyes.I treasure all those moments with Selka. 
Cancer is never fair, especially at three yrs. old. I hate it.
God bless you and give you strength.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry, Steph. There is nothing fair about cancer. It is very hard but you will get through it. For now, remember to stay brave for Sophie and make whatever time she has left with you, wonderful for her. I so wish I had been able to do that for Marie, but by the time I had the diagnosis, her quality of life was gone.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sophie_Mom said:


> I really feel like I can't bear this. I don't know how I'm going to be able to get through this.


Take your time right now loving her and watch and wait for that moment when she's ready to go. If she's not coughing or breathing irregularly. If she does not get that distant look in her eyes. If she's not withdrawing from the family circle and doing things that she loves - playing outside, eating, being underfoot, being with you. If she's not acting out of the ordinary, particularly with the help of the pain meds... I would give her a little more time, as long as you aren't waiting too long as to risk her crashing. We had one golden crash just as Sally's Mom described, and it was devastating to see a beloved old man go through that. 

Yesterday, my mom and sister ran into somebody I used to go to classes with for years. This woman had a Faera golden girl who was about the same age as my Danny. And she and Danny were very close... almost like siblings. I was saddened to hear that the golden died recently, this years after beating cancer. She died suddenly although peacefully at home while her mom sat there petting her. She was just shy of her 15th birthday, but even that was too soon for her owners and certainly all of us who remember that special girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steph*

Steph

Just love her and sleep with her if you can. I slept downstairs for a few wks. with my Smooch.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

thinking of you today.....makes me so sad


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Sophie_Mom said:


> I really feel like I can't bear this. I don't know how I'm going to be able to get through this.


We know this feeling oh so well. You will get through this for Sophie, your family and Sawyer. There is no right or wrong way to feel or react. Just be in the moment. Pay particular attention to Sawyer right now as well. He will be sensing that something is wrong and will need your love and reassurance.

So many prayers and hugs are flowing to you from your GRF friends. When you think you can't bear another minute just stop and feel the love from us.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

My heart is going out to you...so very unfair. Thinking of you all...


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Thinking of you and Sophie this morning!!!


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Thinking of you and Sophie!!
Try living in the here and now. However hard it is, try not to think about what's to come. Sophie is with you now, she is happy. Live it up with her. Spoil her rotten. Enjoy the time you have instead of being stuck on what will eventually happen. If you spend all your time worrying about the future, you never really enjoy what's happening, and it's something you come to regret later.
I know it's easier said than done, believe me. But you need to try...
Sending you strength and many prayers during this difficult time!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I echo the sentiments of so many others. Try your very best to live in the moment with her. It's probably the hardest thing you'll ever do, but you can do it because that is what Sophie and Sawyer ( and yes, you and the rest of the family) need. It's one of the greatest lessons our fur babies have to teach us. And know that there are prayers coming from around the world.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

My heart just breaks for all of you. God bless Sophie. Love her, love her, and love her some more. Enjoy that sweet smile that's only hers, memorize the feel of her fur between your fingers as you pet her, hug her and take in her smell. Write down little quirks of hers that you might forget. Hold on to every happy moment, and when she lets you know it's time, hold her hand one last time.

I have a friend whose five week old son has type 1 muscular spinal atrophy. He isn't expected to see his first birthday. Maybe Sophie is needed to keep him or some other little boy or girl company? God needs her for something great.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Sophie_Mom said:


> I really feel like I can't bear this. I don't know how I'm going to be able to get through this.


Cry. Scream. Punch the stuffing out of pillows. Repeat until exhausted. And then remember that what really matters is your love for Sophie.

It won't be easy. Looking outward is a key to staying sane through trials like this. By that I mean focusing on what is right with your life and focusing on creating joy for Sophie. In the time she has left, however long or short that may be, Sophie will teach you so much about grace and courage and living each moment as it comes.

We can lose anyone - human or canine or whatever species we love - in an instant, without warning. Any time. Been there too often. Living each day as if it might be your last _and_ as if you might live forever is a challenge, but one worth accepting. It's a skill I think our Goldens are born with.

Each day, make decisions rooted in love that you can life with now and for the rest of your life. And make memories to sustain you through whatever comes.

Sending healing energy and prayers for Sophie and for you,
Lucy


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Don't know what to say...but sending Hugs.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> I have a friend whose five week old son has type 1 muscular spinal atrophy. He isn't expected to see his first birthday. Maybe Sophie is needed to keep him or some other little boy or girl company? God needs her for something great.


I was thinking or this goes back to when my parents suffered the loss of one of my sisters to a childhood illness, amid other hardships... there is always a purpose. My feeling especially is that every teardrop and every painful moment we feel and carry on and handle with the best of faith and patience becomes a jewel. As do the love and devotion we shower on our fellow creatures. And the best, sweetest, and gentlest people I've ever known have certainly carried buckets and buckets of jewels to heaven with them.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

GoldensGirl said:


> You fear what lies ahead for Sophie. She doesn't. She is living in the moment and enjoying what she has, without regret for what is gone nor anxiety about what lies ahead. Listen to her and listen to your heart. Any decision you make with love will be a good one.


Beautifully written and I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I have no words...

I am so sorry you are going through this. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family, and of course with beautiful Sophie.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Thinking of your family and Sophie this morning. I know that you can't imagine how you will get through this but the thing is that you just will. You wil be strong for Sophie and your kids and even when the moments come when your heart hurts so much you feel like you can't breath you will get through those too. I never thought I would be able to handle my Daisy leaving me at 6 years old and and Sophie being only 3 is so much worse but somehow it got a little bit better each day and sometimes now I can think about her and smile without crying even though sometimes the tears still flow. We only had Daisy and Jenny when Daisy died and Jenny was very lonely so we got a puppy not too long after we lost Daisy. I wasn't sure how I would feel about this because all I wanted was Daisy back but seeing jenny be happy and play with another dog made me happy too. Having a new pup to take care of also gave me something to focus on other than my sadness. Sailor will never come close to taking Daisys place but now I can't think of life without her. I wanted to tell you about how Sailor helped us heal because I saw your post about not wanting Sawyer to be alone. I'm so sorry about Sophie my heart is just breaking for you.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I know it probably sounds like a cliche, but just think of the moment and treasure each one.

My brother-in-law's vet also told him to remember that the dog does not know it has cancer.

We are here for you.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

So sorry for this difficult time in your lives. To repeat everyone elses sentiments, enjoy the time you have to share with her and I can almost guarrantee you that when it is time to help Sophie to the Bridge you will definitely be seeing signs. It is unfair to lose one so young. I thought losing Hali at 9 was too young.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Thinking of you!


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Words can't express how sorry I am for this horrible news. Love Sophie with all you have for as much time as you have with her.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Sophie_Mom said:


> I really feel like I can't bear this. I don't know how I'm going to be able to get through this.


please read your private message


----------



## TheGoldenDream (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry... 

I read this a few months ago... (excerpt)

"The little boy seemed to accept Belker's transition without any difficulty or confusion. We sat together for a while after Belker's Death, wondering aloud about the sad fact that animal lives are shorter than human lives. Shane, who had been listening quietly, piped up, 'I know why.' 

Startled, we all turned to him. What came out of his mouth next stunned me. I'd never heard a more comforting explanation. 

He said, 'People are born so that they can learn how to live a good life - - like loving everybody all the time and being nice, right?' The six-year-old continued, 'Well, dogs already know how to do that, so they don't have to stay as long." 

​


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I know it is never, ever easy. I know the time we have with them is never enough. So please don't misunderstand me or take offense when I say - She is THREE. She just turned THREE. She hasn't had a chance. She hasn't had her life. She is still supposed to be enjoying her late puppyhood. But she can't, and she won't ever get to. I'm so angry. Of all of the stories that I read about this dreaded disease, three seems to be very far on the extreme of young. I can't wrap my head around it.

I don't want her to be alone. I don't want her to miss us. I want her to have her tennis balls. No one else quite knows how to help her not be such a nervous dog. She isn't going to be ready to leave us. She looks to us, she depends on us. She doesn't know how to be without us. I'm having a hard time finding faith to believe that she won't be scared and alone.

My head knows that I didn't do anything wrong, but my heart feels like I failed her.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

You did NOT fail her. What you feel is normal, Stephanie. We all question ourselves, blame ourselves and never find the reason.

When the time comes, send her on her way with her tennis balls, her toys, everything Sophie loves. She will carry them with her on her journey.

Hugs to you and Chuck and your family.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

You did not fail her...I understand the feeling: you always want to protect them against the bad things in life, and most of the time you can. But not always...Cancer is such a dreadful disease, in humans and animals, it is never fair...Please try not to be so hard on yourself, you need your strenght!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

If it helps you any I know that she won't be alone because a sweet dog named Daisy will be waiting for her with tennis balls and a wagging tail. You did not fail her anymore than i failed Daisy. If there was anything you could do to save her you would do it but there just isn't. This is so unfair and I'm sure that's the way you will always feel about it, but Sophie loves you and I'm sure that if she had the choice of being with you for three wonderful years or not being with you at all she would choose you. She won't ever be without you because she will take your love with her.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You did not fail her! I understand why you feel that way, I really do, but you didn't, you didn't! And I am right there with you wanting to scream that this is so unfair, and just wrong, she is only THREE. 

God grant her 10 years defying this disease, please.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Sophie_Mom said:


> She is THREE. She just turned THREE. She hasn't had a chance. She hasn't had her life. She is still supposed to be enjoying her late puppyhood. But she can't, and she won't ever get to. I'm so angry....I can't wrap my head around it.
> 
> I don't want her to be alone....She doesn't know how to be without us. I'm having a hard time finding faith to believe that she won't be scared and alone.
> 
> My head knows that I didn't do anything wrong, but my heart feels like I failed her.


Of course you are angry! You have every right to be. SCREAM at the Universe and demand that conditions change. I certainly would. 

And if the outcome is the same, know that Sophie will not be alone. My Sabrina, who died of kidney disease and hemangiosarcoma before her 8th birthday, will be there to help her, as will many other GRF dogs who left us too soon. 

Sophie will feel your love forever, wherever she is. She will be beside you, even though you can't see or feel her, watching over you and trying to ease your pain.

Breathe, Steph. Love her with all your heart. And let her go when the pain is too great for either or both of you. 

With you in spirit,
Lucy


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Your anger and sadness are what I feel too at such times. I am so very sorry for you and yes Sophie is too young.

When the time comes, you will know it and you will let her go with strength, courage and much, much love. :smooch:


----------



## TheGoldenDream (Feb 25, 2008)

I definitely didn't mean to imply that it was OK, because it's not. She is only three, it's way too young.  She loves you, you can feel that. That's not failure.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thinking of you, as with so many here. I'm sorry you are experiencing this grief, but hope that you find peace in the hearts of the community here in knowing that we are sharing this with you.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

She won't be alone, she will be with another sweet puppy who never made it beyond 4, my Morgan. And of course JOY and Erin will be there too making sure she is not scared. This is all so very, very wrong


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I am so, so sorry. I have tears streaming down my face reading this and I cannot even imagine what you and your family are going through. It's bad enough to lose a loved one but when they're so young...my heart is absolutely breaking for you and Sophie. 

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers during this incredibly tough time. Lots of love and strength being sent your way.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, Stephanie - I'm so sorry. I wished I could articulate my thoughts. There's nothing that can be said to make this better or make you and your husband feel better.

D**n cancer. I'm just so sorry.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

I agree with you -- three is too young. But you didn't fail her, all you did is love her.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Sophie_Mom said:


> I know it is never, ever easy. I know the time we have with them is never enough. So please don't misunderstand me or take offense when I say - She is THREE. She just turned THREE. She hasn't had a chance. She hasn't had her life. She is still supposed to be enjoying her late puppyhood. But she can't, and she won't ever get to. I'm so angry. Of all of the stories that I read about this dreaded disease, three seems to be very far on the extreme of young. I can't wrap my head around it.
> 
> I don't want her to be alone. I don't want her to miss us. I want her to have her tennis balls. No one else quite knows how to help her not be such a nervous dog. She isn't going to be ready to leave us. She looks to us, she depends on us. She doesn't know how to be without us. I'm having a hard time finding faith to believe that she won't be scared and alone.
> 
> My head knows that I didn't do anything wrong, but my heart feels like I failed her.


 i cant stop crying


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I've been only half reading this thread as I was not ready to face the reality of your situation... but here I sit. I've soaked it all in and I cannot stop sobbing. My sweet girl is only three herself and I CANNOT IMAGINE this happening to her. But your sweet girl is even younger. This is so unfair. Know that we're all here for you. I know that it is of little consolation in a time like this, but hopefully it will help in the days to come...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

You have every right to be angry right now and I think you should be angry because this diagnosis is so cruel, unfair and unexpected. Anger and disbelief are some of the first stages of grief and I think it's important to recognize you have the right to express exactly how you feel, though it's a good idea to do it outside the presence of Sophie and Sawyer because dogs are able to pick up on our emotions so easily. As time goes on you will most likely move to the resignation phase and a new "normal" will emerge. It's never easy.

I've been thinking and praying for your family today, still trying to wrap this diagnosis around my head as well--and I bet everyone else on the forum is feeling the same.


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

I am just now getting caught up- and I am reading this and fighting the tears. I am so sorry to hear about Sophie and cannot imagine what you are going through. She is just too young for this diagnosis.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

This is not what I expected when I looked at this this morning. 

I am so very very sorry. I have no words that will ease your pain. 

But Sophie knows you love her and you will do the very best for her. She knows you didn't fail her. 

Love her up and spoil her rotten. 

My heart is breaking for you all. 

Hugs to Sophie and to your family.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Sophie, today..... Sophie is having a great day! When I got home, Chuck had them both in the backyard. She was happy and excited to see me. She and Sawyer were trying to out-position the other to get the most of me. Right away, I was able to see that she was getting around so much better. She even ran after her ball. It definitely made me smile. Being with her really brings out the best and strength in me. 

She chased the ball several times. She and Sawyer wrestled and played. She rolled in the grass. She was doing great. She is soaking in all of the attention, and loves every second of it. She perks her ears up and tilts her head when we say her name. Being with her helps. It's easier to live in the moment when I'm with her. You all are right, she is teaching me, every second. 

They prepped her for her ultrasound before they did the chest x-ray, so she has a shaved belly. That is driving her crazy. She can't make her rear leg work well enough to itch her spots. When I see her trying, I rub her all over to help her out. She is getting lots of treats and table scraps, which she certainly is enjoying (though we will have to work out a system to not have to be "fair" to Sawyer, or he'll get fat!). I'm really amazed at how much better she is getting around today.

One of the reasons, I think, is that I didn't give her the Tramadol this morning. I gave her the Metacam and the g-whatever meds, but we saw her take a turn for the worse with the Tramadol. She seemed very "dopey" on it and panted a lot. We didn't like Sophie on the Tramadol. I spoke with my vet, and he was fine with that. He told me I could also give her the g-meds twice a day, in the morning and at night. He said we could always add the Tramadol back in later, if we needed to. I think when that time comes, it will be time......

I'm trying to follow everyone's advice. I'm sure another reason she is doing better is because we are doing better around her. This is so hard....

You've all been great, really. Thank you.


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Steph, 

Sophie is 1 week older than my Maggie. I'd be a total wreck and angry too. I am so sorry you and your family are having to deal with this ugly and scary disease.

Reading your posts, it's easy for all of us to see that you have not, and will not fail Sophie. You pushed #3, got right in, and you brought her home and started spoiling her. You will make the right choices for her.

Prayers to you, Jill


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Steph, my heart breaks for you and I am so very sorry that has happened, but please know one thing....Sophie will not be alone and scared..GOD will be there watching over her and taking care of her until its time for you two to be together again.
Love, Amy


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm just seeing this today, and although these words don't do justice to your broken heart - I'm so very, very sorry. I hope you have time to make many more happy memories before it is time. Hugs and prayers for you and your whole family.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I ended up NOT using the tramadol with Beau either, it had too much of an effect on his overall ability to enjoy life. I used a combination of gabapentin and rimadyl, which is similar to metacam. I am so glad your precious Sophie is having a good day and that you are enjoying the moment. I wish for you from the bottom of my heart many, many more special moments.
Keeping you in my heart. 
Andrea


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the outcome and can't put into words the hurt you are feeling or anything that will make it seem better.. I cried when I saw this post as she is so young. Hugs to you, Sophie, and your family.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Prayers for Sophie....


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I hope you will have many more "good" days to treasure your darling girl. My heart is breaking for you.....


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I was so happy to read tonight that Sophie had a great day and you were able to savor it. Fingers crossed that she had many more great days ahead.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Beautiful to read Sophie had such a good day with her family.....


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh my, I just came to your postings and I am so sorry. I can't even imagine what you are going through. I do know one thing for certain, God and my Casey and all of the other wonderful Goldens will look after her until you get there. She will never be alone or scared.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Our great night has continued - We took them out in the front yard and she chased after balls and ran alongside the yard. You'd never know that her leg was bothering her when she runs. Bless her heart. Maybe running is easier for her....

She wrestled with Sawyer and even instigated the play several times. She barked at birds and watched them with great intent. She'd come in to have snuggles every few minutes. She was loving life. So bittersweet......


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy to hear that Sophie had a good day....I pray for many more. My thoughts are with you guys.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Im so pleased to read you guys had a lovely night. I am so sorry you guys are dealing with this. She is truly an angel. Grab the camera and snap and film all these moments.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I know, I should have grabbed the camera - But I didn't want to walk away and miss a moment. Tomorrow, I will have the camera ready....


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

That's wonderful Steph! It is bittersweet. Just try to live in the moment as Miss Sophie is.


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

"So bittersweet......"

Thanks for reminding us to cherish the "sweet"...chasing balls, wrestling with your brother and barking at birds.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Looking at her, you'd really never know.... It makes my heart/mind play tricks on each other.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that Sophie had a good day. The best thing that I can tell you is to try to act like you don't know anything is wrong. The hard times you will face because of this can wait for another day, so as hard as it is don't let cancer have any part of your happy days it takes too many days away as it is. Lots of love and hugs to you and Sophie.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sophie_Mom said:


> Looking at her, you'd really never know.... It makes my heart/mind play tricks on each other.


Savor all those LOOKS at her. Spend time looking deep in her eyes. Let her know that she has made me spend extra time with my boys. If you can take her to as many of her favorite places as she can handle. Keep your camera handy. I have some shots of my Arby on our last day together that I will cherish forever.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

So glad she's doing better!! They bear this so angelically, it's hard to even know they're sick. Stay strong and keep handing out those rubs and treats!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Sophie_Mom said:


> Looking at her, you'd really never know.... It makes my heart/mind play tricks on each other.


Let your heart win now. It is smarter than your brain about this... and most other things, for that matter. Love her and love every single minute you have with her. That's all that really matters.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so glad to hear that Sophie had a good day yesterday. I pray that she has many more ahead of her.

You have in no way failed her. You have been pushing for answers every step of the way and have shown the strength and wisdom to know that you will let her go when it is right for her. You are putting her before yourself and that is how Sophie knows you love her. She will not be alone ever, here on earth and when she joins our angel pups at the Rainbow Bridge. My Magic loved tennis balls.....I'm sure she will share hers with Sophie.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so glad Sophie (and Sawyer) had a good day yesterday and I hope she has many many more. You are so right that your mind and heart play tricks on you during this time. I also think many of our dogs sense our feelings and do everything they can, while they can, to show us they are fine and living life as normal. I know when we were in your shoes last year Barkley stubbornly tried to walk further or climb stairs before his vet gave us the ok for him to do so. He was telling me he was ready and it made me happy and petrified at the same time! 

We pulled all of our cameras out and put them in strategic places around the house so we could capture every moment of Barkley's good days. We didn't capture everything, because sometimes we just wanted to savor the moment with him, but we got some beautiful photos of him that I will always treasure. We also got some wonderful shots of Toby during that time--a serendipity. I hope you will be able to snap some beautiful memories of both Sophie and Sawyer too.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

((((hugs))))
Follow her lead . . . she will let you know. My Gus had an aggressive cancer - and he let us know the time. Love her and give her anything she wants, I'm still praying for her. They are butterflies, and those souls keep on going even when the body gives. She will be around you always. Let her lead and teach you what you need to know...she will. She is a gift, no matter how long or short her time is...and I know she knows how much she is loved. (((hugs)))


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I haven't been on much and I just saw this thread. I'm so very sorry you and your family are going through this. There is nothing to say, it's just so terribly unfair. Sometimes I just want to shake my fist at God and ask him why do our loved companions have to get sick. 
I know you're making every moment count. Many hugs. Keeping Sophie in my thoughts.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Hoping for another wonderful day with Sophie....keeping all of you in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs and wet sloppy kisses. Cathy and Gunner


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Wishing you another great day!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Yay for good days! I hope Sophie has another, and another, and another......


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So happy that you all had a good day. Hugs to all of you.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

This is heartbreaking and it SUCKS!!!!!! Sorry, but it does. Praying that you have lots more pain free time with Sophie.
Sending you all many hugs and much strength.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

So happy to hear about your great day with Sophie! Hoping that today is just as good too. The sun is shining here in Southern Ontario and I hope that it's doing the same in Wisconsin so you can all enjoy the day outside! 

Same as Oakly's Dad, because of Sophie I have spent more time with Molson... taken him for extra long walks, played more fetch and chase with him and snuggled up closer in bed too... a reminder that we need to make the best of our time with all of our pups.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

esSJay said:


> So happy to hear about your great day with Sophie! Hoping that today is just as good too. The sun is shining here in Southern Ontario and I hope that it's doing the same in Wisconsin so you can all enjoy the day outside!
> 
> Same as Oakly's Dad, because of Sophie I have spent more time with Molson... taken him for extra long walks, played more fetch and chase with him and snuggled up closer in bed too... a reminder that we need to make the best of our time with all of our pups.



I think we all have.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Another wonderful day with Sophie and Sawyer. Just came in from the backyard. I got lots of pictures and a few videos of her doing her favorite things, chasing a tennis ball and playing with Sawyer. Living in her moments.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Now that is news that just brightens my day. Looking forward to seeing it for myself.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so glad you had another wonderful day! While it may not seem like it, this time with her is a gift, and you are making the most of it. It takes alot of courage to do that.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

This makes my day. I pray for many many days just like this for you all.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Im so glad to hear you had another wonderful day with your Sophie. As Steph said, it was a beautiful day today im glad you enjoyed it with her. I was telling a co-worker at work today about your story and she started to tear as I began. Sophie is an angel touching everyone.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so glad you were able to have another beautiful day with your beautiful girl. I think of you so often, and send prayers and good thoughts your way.


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

One good day builds on another, Happy Mother's Day Steph


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I've been gone most of the day and just got home. Just checking in to see how Sophie did today. I'm so glad you have another enjoyable day with her. Take care.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so glad that you had another great day with Sophie and Sawyer. May you have many many more days like that with her. We are keeping all of you in our prayers.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

So glad you had a great day with her,enjoy each moment with her, been thinking of you all day.


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

I think of you and Sophie and Sawyer and your DH. Sophie is so lucky to have you. Spoil her and Sawyer all you want. 
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Mac suggested some supplements to boost her immunity, K9 Critical Care The One. We are hoping that it will help her body to slow down (or stop) the spreading. If she can stay like this for a while longer...well, it would be precious. k 

I just found out this afternoon my next door neighbor and friend (my daughter goes to their house in the morning to catch the school bus), mother of 3 small children, was diagnosed with cancer earlier in the week as well. She is having surgery on Monday. I cannot express my anger with this wretched disease. 

When I have time, I will load some of the pictures from today. This site usually takes me so darn long to get pictures uploaded to for some reason. I feel like I'm racing the clock, soaking up every minute, sorry to see each one end. I know I sound melodramatic, but it's how I feel.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sophie_Mom said:


> Thanks everyone. Mac suggested some supplements to boost her immunity, K9 Critical Care The One. We are hoping that it will help her body to slow down (or stop) the spreading. If she can stay like this for a while longer...well, it would be precious. k
> 
> I just found out this afternoon my next door neighbor and friend (my daughter goes to their house in the morning to catch the school bus), mother of 3 small children, was diagnosed with cancer earlier in the week as well. She is having surgery on Monday. I cannot express my anger with this wretched disease.
> 
> When I have time, I will load some of the pictures from today. This site usually takes me so darn long to get pictures uploaded to for some reason. I feel like I'm racing the clock, soaking up every minute, sorry to see each one end. I know I sound melodramatic, but it's how I feel.


It was probably me asking for pictures but it is much more important that you stay with Sophie right now and not waste time posting picture. You guys are in my thoughts everyday. Updates, good or bad, are much appreciated, though we prefer the good ones.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I think of you and Sophie often and am so glad that last couple of days have been good. The pictures you are taking will comfort you in the future. Spoil her and treasure each and every moment.

Donna


----------



## oakley's mum (Apr 13, 2011)

My prayers are definetly with you and I can say I completely understand.Four years ago we lost our beloved Ranger to the exact same cancer it was in his front right leg. After his diagnosis and the treatment we chose for him, he led a very happy life,and we cherished every minute with him.All my best to you and do keep us informed,if I can be of any help don't hesitate to post me.


----------



## echsuehome (Jan 10, 2011)

My heart goes out to you and your family and I wanted to wish you the best Mothers Day with your little Girl!!! She sure is lucky to to have such a great mom !! Enjoy your special day as you truley do deserve it.

Sue


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So glad to hear Sophie is having good days and having fun with Sawyer. Enjoy every minute!! You are not being melodramatic at all. I believe every one on this site understands. Our love for our goldens is why we are here. And we share our love and our pain for each other here. Sorry to hear about your neighbor and I wish her luck with her battle. Cancer Sucks!! Last year my Abby had a hemangiosarcoma and I lived downstairs with her(slept with her and not my husband) for the last 5 weeks of her life until it was time to let her go. I spent every minute of every day with her. So you are not being melodramatic. Get all you can get while you can!! Here's looking forward to many more good days for Sophie!!:wavey:


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So glad to hear Sophie had a good day. Hope you get many more days like today


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so glad to hear Sophie had another good day. 

I too slept downstairs with Lucy when she couldn't manage the stairs anymore until the end. 

We all understand your pain and don't think you are being melodramatic at all. 

Love her up, spoil her rotten. 

Hugs to Sophie and Sawyer (stay strong for your sister ).


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Wishing you many more good days with Sophies.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

You are absolutely not being melodramatic! I'm so happy to read Sophie and Sawyer had another good day. :crossfing for many many more!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

So glad to read that Sophie had another good day! I look forward to seeing the pics and videos when up upload them.
I will include your neighbor in my prayers. I hope her prognosis is that of a complete recovery.

Happy Mother's Day...


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

So glad to hear about Sophies good day. I hope that there are many more.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am just throwing this out there for something you might want to try.

At the health food store there is something called effervescent or effervescence tea. I'll try to get a hold of my mother, but if you ask them at the store they will know what it is. It comes in liquid form.

My uncle tried it for his rat terrier that was diagnosed with cancer and given a few months to live. It shrunk the tumor. It might be worth a shot.


----------



## mkkuch (Dec 13, 2010)

I just saw this thread. There are no words...I am so, so sorry. Enjoy every moment with her and I am glad that she is having some good days. I will keep Sophie and your family in my prayers.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Hope you are having a nice Mother's Day..just thinking of you and Sophie. i hope theres something to slow it down, shrink it, anything!! its not fair she is only 3. just not **** fair


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Steph, I haven't been on the forum in a while and am sitting here stunned reading this thread about Sophia. OMG, I am so sorry. I am happy though that Sophia is having good days and the pain medicine is helping. Enjoy every moment. You're in my thoughts. Sending Sophia lots of hugs and kisses.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hope you and Sophie had a great day today! Hugs to you and Sophie.

Keeping both of you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Sophie had another good day. We've spent lots of time outside and she and my husband are taking a walk right now. I'm on "distract Sawyer" duty, but he's having none of it. He is racing around the house, driven crazy by the fact they left without him. He'll get his turn when they get back. He is so strong and wants to go, go, go and run, run, run.....Well, that's not her speed anymore.  She has her "walk" face when she knows we are getting ready. Her ears perk all the way up and she tilts her head. God, I love that face. sighs....

With the best of intentions, I am sure, my husband and my kids printed out some pictures that I took yesterday. When I opened my Mother's Day card first thing this morning, those fell out, and I fell apart. Good morning, Happy Mother's Day. Here is a reminder of the thing that hurts more than anything in the world. I love her so much.

I have been reading on the internet and here on GRF. I really can't find any other stories of cancer, especially terminal cancer, at the age of 3. Why her??? Still screaming inside.....


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great to hear the upbeat update on Sophie. She is living her life in the moment as any good dog should. I wish it was easier for humans to do the same. Foresight is not always a good thing. Stay strong for your beautiful girl.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Great to hear the upbeat update on Sophie. She is living her life in the moment as any good dog should. I wish it was easier for humans to do the same. Foresight is not always a good thing. Stay strong for your beautiful girl.


I agree. Couldn't of said it any different!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sophie*

So glad to read that Sophie had a good day!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Jamm said:


> ......... Sophie is an angel touching everyone.


So glad to hear that Sophie has been having fun. Sounds like she gave you the best Mother's Day gift, the gift of having fun and playing and having a good day.

To say that Sophie is touching everyone is an understatement. My family, my fiance's family and my friends are all asking about her and praying for her so Sophie, keep on keepin' on! Love you sweet girl.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

just checking in to see how Sophie is today!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Sophie came up in bed with me early this morning (about 4 a.m.) and snuggled until I absolutely had to get up at 6:30. I had the window open and the ceiling fan on, and I think she was enjoying the breeze and snuggles. I hate leaving her to go to work, but day time is her sleepy time anyway. Weekends have typically worn her out a little, as she doesn't get her daytime naps. I gave her the gabpentin this morning (as well as last night). My vet said twice a day will probably keep the pain away better. 

She does seem so tired a lot of the day, though she does enjoy playing and such for a time... She is still eating, but not with nearly the "gusto" that she used to. She's finishing her meals, but she has a lot more enthusiasm for treats and such. Oh, this is hard to watch......


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

It has to be the most difficult thing..i cannot even imagine.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Glad to hear that Sophie is feeling well and having good days. I will pray that there are many more good days to come. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Sophie_Mom said:


> Sophie came up in bed with me early this morning (about 4 a.m.) and snuggled until I absolutely had to get up at 6:30. I had the window open and the ceiling fan on, and I think she was enjoying the breeze and snuggles. I hate leaving her to go to work, but day time is her sleepy time anyway. Weekends have typically worn her out a little, as she doesn't get her daytime naps. I gave her the gabpentin this morning (as well as last night). My vet said twice a day will probably keep the pain away better.
> 
> She does seem so tired a lot of the day, though she does enjoy playing and such for a time... She is still eating, but not with nearly the "gusto" that she used to. She's finishing her meals, but she has a lot more enthusiasm for treats and such. Oh, this is hard to watch......



Cherish those morning snuggles. They're one of my favorite things.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Sophie_Mom said:


> Sophie came up in bed with me early this morning (about 4 a.m.) and snuggled until I absolutely had to get up at 6:30. I had the window open and the ceiling fan on, and I think she was enjoying the breeze and snuggles. I hate leaving her to go to work, but day time is her sleepy time anyway. Weekends have typically worn her out a little, as she doesn't get her daytime naps. I gave her the gabpentin this morning (as well as last night). My vet said twice a day will probably keep the pain away better.
> 
> She does seem so tired a lot of the day, though she does enjoy playing and such for a time... She is still eating, but not with nearly the "gusto" that she used to. She's finishing her meals, but she has a lot more enthusiasm for treats and such. Oh, this is hard to watch......


Cuddling sounds wonderful. Wrapping you both up in big cyber hugs and warmth.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Thinking of you and Sophie


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

So, along with the K9 Critical Care Power Pack, I also added their food to my order. It's called PetMix and it has great reviews and testimonials. They highly recommended it for caring with cancer patient dogs. It can only help, right? I know it won't cure her, but if it could help her enjoy her time left, I'm all for it.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I have fingers crossed and prayers said, that her new diet and meds will help keep her feeling well and help with her energy level. Each little thing that help to keep her happily with you even a moment longer, is a good thing.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

maybe i missed the thread, but is there anything the vets can do?? radiation? or is it too far spread?? makes me so angry this horrible disease


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

If we chose to do any of those things (chemo, radiation, amputation, etc.), it would only prolong her life by maybe 4 months. It would also have a negative effect on her quality of life during those months. I don't want her recovering from a surgery or feeling bad due to treatment. The cancer has been spreading aggressively thus far. Our regular vet, oncologist, and breeder are all in agreement that it would be best to focus on her quality of life in her remaining time. 

If there was a cure, or a fix, I would do it in a heartbeat without thinking twice. Believe me, I wish there were. But there is not. When I placed my order at K9 Critical Care, the rep said that about 80% of their customers do not seek additional medical treatment and they see good results with their products. 






oakleysmommy said:


> maybe i missed the thread, but is there anything the vets can do?? radiation? or is it too far spread?? makes me so angry this horrible disease


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Sophie_Mom said:


> If we chose to do any of those things (chemo, radiation, amputation, etc.), it would only prolong her life by maybe 4 months. It would also have a negative effect on her quality of life during those months. I don't want her recovering from a surgery or feeling bad due to treatment. The cancer has been spreading aggressively thus far. Our regular vet, oncologist, and breeder are all in agreement that it would be best to focus on her quality of life in her remaining time.
> 
> If there was a cure, or a fix, I would do it in a heartbeat without thinking twice. Believe me, I wish there were. But there is not. When I placed my order at K9 Critical Care, the rep said that about 80% of their customers do not seek additional medical treatment and they see good results with their products.



You're doing what's best for her, and that's the most important thing of all.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

ok...its just sad and its not fair. but you are doing right for her. thinking of you.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I couldn't agree more. I have been raging and screaming in my head for days now. I will never, ever understand this.




oakleysmommy said:


> ok...its just sad and its not fair. but you are doing right for her. thinking of you.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sophie_Mom said:


> If we chose to do any of those things (chemo, radiation, amputation, etc.), it would only prolong her life by maybe 4 months. It would also have a negative effect on her quality of life during those months. I don't want her recovering from a surgery or feeling bad due to treatment. The cancer has been spreading aggressively thus far. Our regular vet, oncologist, and breeder are all in agreement that it would be best to focus on her quality of life in her remaining time.
> 
> If there was a cure, or a fix, I would do it in a heartbeat without thinking twice. Believe me, I wish there were. But there is not. When I placed my order at K9 Critical Care, the rep said that about 80% of their customers do not seek additional medical treatment and they see good results with their products.


I agree, you made the right decision.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey Steph, thinking of you and Sophie today and glad to hear that she had another great day yesterday! I know you're doing the right things for her and I hope that this K9Critical Pack will help make the best of her days.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Thinking of you guys today. I think you're doing everything right...maintaining her quality of life as best you can and spending as much time as you can with her while you have her. And it sounds like she's feeling good at the moment, which is great. I'm sure all the extra treats and snuggles have made her a happy girl


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Maddie is battling cancer right now and we chose not to have chemo. She's on a cancer starving diet (which she loves, loves, loves) and supplements but that's it. There's no way to say for certain but I'm sure this is helping her battle the disease, it certainly can't hurt right? The quality vs. quantity of life is what was most important to us and it sounds like you're on the same page. 

Wishing many more good days for your sweet Sophie.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Extra hugs for Sophie today. Know that you're doing the right thing for Sophie. The right thing is the hardest thing, but keeping her as pain free as possible is the best gift that you can give her and the truest sign of your love for her. I hope that the special food can give you even an extra day, because it all counts.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

So hard,what you're going through.Still,this is a very young dog,so who knows,maybe you have more time than you think.You say she seems to be doing fine,wants to eat..Awlays a good thing...Keeping fingers crossed for many good days.You seem to be doing the right thing for your beautiful girl.
This @#*@### disease must be stopped once and for all!It's taking too many lives and i hate it!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Thinking of you and Sophie and hoping for many more good days/nights. Hugs.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Thinking about you and Sophie......


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Hugs to Sophie and her loving family, and to Sawyer for trying to be patient while waiting for his walks. I can't imagine how hard this must be for you all.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Sophie_Mom said:


> ...Our regular vet, oncologist, and breeder are all in agreement that it would be best to focus on her quality of life in her remaining time.
> 
> If there was a cure, or a fix, I would do it in a heartbeat without thinking twice. Believe me, I wish there were. But there is not. When I placed my order at K9 Critical Care, the rep said that about 80% of their customers do not seek additional medical treatment and they see good results with their products.


You are making decisions with love - decisions that will serve Sophie well, and that will also serve you well when she is gone. You will be able to remember that you decided for her with your heart and gave her all the life she could accept.

Bless you. The path you are on is not an easy one, but there are many points of joy along the way.

With healing thoughts and prayers for Sophie and for you,
Lucy


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Sophie's leg seemed to bother her a bit more yesterday evening. However, she still played, greeted the neighbors, and chased her ball. She and Sawyer are having fun wrestling. It's cute, because they have both adjusted to wrestling more on the ground-rolling on their backs together and such. She didn't come to bed with me again right away last night, but she joined me some time around 2:30 and snuggled in close until the very last minute that I could stay in bed (I was still 20 minutes late for work!). Some things are just more important right now..... She has also been very excited to go down with me to wake my daughter up in the morning. She jumps in my daughter's bed and sits on top of her, giving her a few quick kisses and pawing at her to pet her (of course, Sawyer too!). Sophie is definitely still Sophie.....

So, I'm waiting for the K9 CriticalCare Power Pack to arrive, as well as their PetMix dog food. I will prepare it with fresh ground meat (they suggested turkey or chicken). It is grain free, which is supposed to help "starve" the cancer. I already have her on Fromm grain free in the meantime. The supplements and food get rave reviews and testimonials on their website. I know it isn't a cure, but if it can improve and extend the time she has left I would be so glad. I'm also giving her only filtered water, as I've seen recommended on several sites. I have a Pur water basin in my fridge, and she loves the fresh cold water. In fact, she is usually drinking out of the bowl as I'm kneeling down filling it up. Again, who knows if it will help, but it can't hurt. The food and supplements are due to be delivered by tomorrow (Wed.). I've also gotten a couple different varieties of grain free cookies for her too. 

I've also decided that I'm going to take one day off each week for the remainder of the school year to stay home and just love her. I think I'll be happy that I did. I have oodles of sick days banked, and I can't think of a better way to use them.

Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers. They seem to be helping!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Thinking and Praying for you guys. Sophie has been in my whole family's thoughts. It sounds like she is still her happy go lucky self. *hugs*


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

She is still herself....but not. Does that make any sense? She has always been a nervous dog, but she seems a bit more anxious lately - or maybe that is me over-analyzing, as I tend to do. She also tires out easily. She is going on her nightly walks, but instead of a couple of miles, she goes around the block. My husband has come home in tears the past 2 nights because although she still loves it, she just doesn't have the stamina to do it. That's the hard part.....


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Glad to read the update on Sophie and still praying for her and her family.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Sophie_Mom said:


> I've also decided that I'm going to take one day off each week for the remainder of the school year to stay home and just love her. I think I'll be happy that I did. I have oodles of sick days banked, and I can't think of a better way to use them.
> 
> Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers. They seem to be helping!


I've been thinking of you and your family so very much.

I did this with Cassie and Dru when it became obvious that they weren't getting better, Cassie with her liver failure and Dru with his arthritis and neurological issues because of it.

You will be glad you took some extra time. Special outings. Just laying in the yard under the sun. 

Many hugs to you.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm happy that she is still doing pretty well and I think all of the things that you are trying for her are great. If just one those supplements work and help her then it is all worth it. I'm glad that you're spending extra time with her and I just wish this wasn't happening, she is just far too young for all of this. Hugs to you and Sophie.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Thinking a lot about Sophie and your family. How old are your children? This must be very difficult to grasp for them, too. I hope you have another great day!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So glad to hear you're able to take some time away from work to spend with her. Hoping for many many more memorable days with your sweet girl.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

My son is 13 and my daughter is 10. They took it pretty hard initially, but I think it is easier for kids to lose themselves in the moment. They have been wonderful to her and with her. I'm sure it will hit them hard again when our time is up.....


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Sophie_Mom said:


> My son is 13 and my daughter is 10. They took it pretty hard initially, but I think it is easier for kids to lose themselves in the moment. They have been wonderful to her and with her. I'm sure it will hit them hard again when our time is up.....


 
It hit my kids very hard at the end but they were able to move on much quicker than I have been able to. My youngest who is 14 was holding Magic when we sent her off. She was so brave and I think it really helped her to see Magic go so peacefully. I pray that you are still have many more wonderful days ahead with Sophie.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I think its a wonderful idea to take that day off to spend some one on one time with Sophie - it will do you both some good and you'll be glad you did it. Sending you all strength and many kisses to Sophie. She is such a beautiful girl and has been a great big sister to Sawyer.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great to hear that you are getting quality Sophie time and she is still loving life even if it is in the slow lane.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

just thinking of you and sophie and hope you are having a nice day with her!!! give her kisses from me and Oakley!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I think I remember you saying she was on Gabapentin, right? That will make her more tired and act a little "off". Hoping that's all this is. Golden thoughts and praters coming form all of us !!XXOO


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes, she is on Gabapentin. I typically give it to her right at bedtime and/or right before I leave for work in the morning. That way the side effects hopefully wear off by the time we are with her.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Thinking about your girl.....hope it's a good day.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

So, I've been reading up on Gabapentin, and I'm not so sure I like the potential side effects it has listed. Sleepiness is one, the other is ataxia. *Symptoms of ataxia include: wobbliness, buckling leg joints, a drunken, staggering gait, lack of coordination, a tilted head carriage, tripping, falling, or collapsing.


*


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

So, this is maybe some of what I'm seeing in Sophie. Oh, what to do.... Anyone have any medicine advice for pain control with the least amount of side effects? We didn't like her on the Tramadol either...

I think I have gone partially numb at this point.... I'm not the mess that I was last week. Either that, or I've gone into at least partial denial....


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Ask your vet about the side effects. If you read all the literature that comes with the meds you take you might never take anything. But if they are worse than what they are treating then you need to change meds.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

It is so hard to know what is the right medication. Unfortunately, sometimes the benefits do not outweigh the risks.

Hoping that Sophie has more good days!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I think taking some days off to spend with Sophie is a great idea. Maybe get an ice cream cone and share it with her while you two bask in the sun. 

Still keeping you guys in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi, I was just catching up with you and Sophie! I was happy to read that you're going to take a day off with her each week until school ends. It will give you those nice, peaceful moments where you can just BE with her.

I really don't have advice about pain medications ... but I would say all of them would have nasty potential side effects. 

You guys are never far from my thoughts. Sophie's story has really touched me. I think I mentioned before how much joy I got last summer when you would post new pictures of Sawyer and Sophie - they immediately became two of my favourites on the forum.

Give her lots of kisses. Sending you lots of strength and best wishes!
Kim


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

I would stick with gabapentin. In humans -Those side effects also go away/ the body adjust to it. It does cause some drowsiness (especially in the beginning of the treatment) but not the sleepiness you have with opioids. And this drowsiness/ weakness might also go away while continuing the drug! Most of our pediatric patients just doing fine with gabapentin. Gabapentin works best if started on a low dose with going higher over days/ weeks. It is especially good for neuropathic pain (and I bet some of her pain in the leg might be neuropathic pain). 
What about ibuprofen? (which is often good for joint pain) I know dogs do NOT utilize ibuprofen as well and it might have narrow safety margin. Again in human it is a great drug and does not cause ANY sleepiness.

Hope that helps a little...
Heike


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sophie*

Hugs and kisses to Sophie and you.

I know this heartbreak. Maybe Sophie would like some Frosty Paws, doggie ice cream, they sell at Jewel, next to the people ice cream.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Sophie_Mom said:


> She is still herself....but not.... My husband has come home in tears the past 2 nights because although she still loves it, she just doesn't have the stamina to do it. That's the hard part.....


Yes, that's the hard part. Brutally hard. You are on a part of the path that takes great courage and great love, whether for a beloved dog or a beloved human. It is about giving that dog or that person every minute of joy that can be salvaged, despite a body's failings. Sophie is a very lucky girl to have you on the path beside her.

Praying for healing for Sophie and for strength and courage for you and your husband,

Lucy


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We saw the drowsiness with both the Tramadol and the Gabapentin. We started Tramadol first and I guess Barkley's system adjusted to it because after a week or so he was fine with it. We lost him just a few days after starting the gabapentin so we didn't get the chance to see if perhaps he would adjust to it as well. Hopefully Sophie will adjust to it soon.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

So, we are trying to "starve" the cancer with Sophie's diet.... Who knows, it can't hurt, right? Anyway, she got some ground turkey mixed with cottage cheese and Fromm grain free Surf and Turf kibble for dinner. Boy, did that perk her up!!! She has a HIGH interest in the kitchen this evening..... You know that song, "Whatever Lola wants.... Lola gets...." We've been singing that with "Whatever Sophie wants..... Sophie gets....." She's getting a similar breakfast, but with plain yogurt rather than the cottage cheese. The supplements and new PetMix food will be here tomorrow. Foolishly (probably), I'm really holding onto hope that they will do something, work for some good with her.....


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

"Whatever Sophie wants..... Sophie gets....." I like the way you are thinking.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I just got caught up all of today's post. I'm glad Sophie is doing o.k. I think and pray for you every day and hope for a miracle. If the miracle doesn't come I pray that she will be with you for many more memories as long as she can. Hugs and wet sloppy kisses for all of you. Cathy and Gunner


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Holding on to hope is never foolish. Sometimes it's all that can get you through the hard times and it's very possible that the change in food can have an impact. At the very least Sophie will love what she is eating and that will make her and you happy.


----------



## TheGoldenDream (Feb 25, 2008)

I thought about you, Sophie, and Sawyer all day. I'm glad Sophie is enjoying all the snacks and snuggles. And I agree...holding onto hope is never silly.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Second guessing..... Tonight my thoughts have been that maybe I *should* have her leg amputated. It would remove the large tumor. If she could recover well, I can't imagine that three legs would be harder than working with the leg that doesn't work. My husband doesn't agree..... So hard......


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sophie_Mom said:


> Second guessing..... Tonight my thoughts have been that maybe I *should* have her leg amputated. It would remove the large tumor. If she could recover well, I can't imagine that three legs would be harder than working with the leg that doesn't work. My husband doesn't agree..... So hard......


I wish I could offer you some advice but that is a decision only you can make.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

> Second guessing..... Tonight my thoughts have been that maybe I *should* have her leg amputated. It would remove the large tumor. If she could recover well, I can't imagine that three legs would be harder than working with the leg that doesn't work. My husband doesn't agree..... So hard......


Hi Steph,

I just can imagine your feelings and the back and forth of those hard decisions you had to make in such a short time! So normal!
I think you did right not to have had surgery/ amputation. I always say cancer is basically a systemic disease and since unfortunately her cancer is already so advanced you very likely would not have done any good with surgery. Think about the recovery time: She would have needed opioids after surgery and not 'just' gabapentin, that's for sure. Sophie would have needed at least a week, probably weeks for her recovery (again - this is just a guess for our canine friends). 
I love your idea to take some vacation and have some quality time with her (and Sawyer) - that'll be good for both of them and for you!!!

Big hugs to all of you! 

Heike


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you.... I think I need confirmation of my decision. That helps. Thanks.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Keeping you and Sophie in our thoughts and prayers. Wishing you much much more quality time together. Hugs to you both!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So sorry that you are all going through this! I know that it is difficult to know what decision to make with this cruel disease. Sending healing thoughts and prayers for you, your family and sweet Sophie. Hope you have many more days and months with Sophie


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Sophie_Mom said:


> Thank you.... I think I need confirmation of my decision. That helps. Thanks.


I think you made the right choice not to have surgery. She would have weeks of recovery, time that you could be enjoying the moments with her like waking your daughter, and she would not even had short walks with your husband. You are making memories now that you will treasure, I don't want you to miss any of those. (I hope you are taking lots of pictures).

A Golden being very interested in the kitchen tickled me, she's still a Golden, lol.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steph*

Steph

I feel you made the right decision-it's the one I would have made.
I would want to do what is best and most comfortable for my dog.
So very sorry about Sophie-love her, hold her, buy her Frosty Paws dog ice cream, take lots of pics, that's what I did when Smooch was ill.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Good to hear that Sophie's spirits are high and she's feeling OK. Her meals sound fit for a Queen.

I think you made the right decision too. Her lungs are already compromised, why put her thru a strenuous recovery period that might tax them further. I've also been told by a friend who is a doctor, a cardiologist not an oncologist, that sometimes surgeries to remove a cancer can actually make matters worse, opening the body and exposing the cancer to the air (oxygen) can make it spread more quickly. ? 

I hope today is a good day for Sophie.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I believe you are doing the right thing, thinking of Sophie's quality of life and not quantity of time. It hurts, but it's the decision that will give you peace.
Many hugs and thoughts.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Thinking of you today and everyday...so happy she was doing well last nite and loved her food!! HOPE hang onto it


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I agree with the others, you have made the right decision regarding the surgery. Whatever Sophie wants....... glad she likes the special food and very glad that it perked her up!

Some stores carry frozen Yoghurt for dogs, right next to the Frosty Paws in the freezer section. Of course Flirt loves both but if you see it, try it, well have SOPHIE try it!

Pretty Sophie girl.......


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I can understand the need to think every decision over and over and rethink...we've all had situations like that in our life, I guess, I know I have...Had the cancer only been in one part, only in her leg, maybe yes, but it is also in her lungs. Go for the quality time you still have with her, have that last as long as you all can, and try to really enjoy it! Let Sophie have...


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

inge said:


> I can understand the need to think every decision over and over and rethink...we've all had situations like that in our life, I guess, I know I have...Had the cancer only been in one part, only in her leg, maybe yes, but it is also in her lungs. Go for the quality time you still have with her, have that last as long as you all can, and try to really enjoy it! Let Sophie have...


I agree with this. If it was just in her leg I would say go for it and try the surgery but with it being in her lungs I'm not sure if that would even give you more time. What you could do is call and talk to the vet that she saw when she had the xray and tell him you are second guessing yourself and get his opinion about everything if only to make yourself feel better. I hope that Sophie is doing well today.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Sophie_Mom said:


> So, this is maybe some of what I'm seeing in Sophie. Oh, what to do.... Anyone have any medicine advice for pain control with the least amount of side effects? We didn't like her on the Tramadol either...
> 
> I think I have gone partially numb at this point.... I'm not the mess that I was last week. Either that, or I've gone into at least partial denial....


Her body should adjust to the meds over time. Better to be a little sleepy than in pain. Having to make all these tough decisions certainly adds to thew stress of an already difficult situation. My thoughts and prayers are with you. What ever you choose for Sophie, will always be right because it is being done out of love. Take care...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sophie*

Praying for Sophie and her family.

Everyone please light a candle for Sophie.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/our-thoughts/96895-candles-sophie.html


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Just a quick post to tell you we are thinking about you all frequently.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Hoping today is a good day for sweet Sophie! Your family is never far from my thoughts ...

Kim


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Sophie!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Doesn't seem to be such a good day for Sophie.... She definitely seems to be limping more and it seems to be bothering her. She has been toe-touching pretty much constantly since I got home. I want to tell myself it's because of the heat - She has always HATED the heat, and that could certainly be part of it, but we do have our AC on for her.

My husband and I have been throwing around the amputation option a lot today. I called and talked to my vet, as well as UW-Madison, and Sophie's breeder. Although there wasn't complete consensus, I don't really think this is going to be an option we will take. The pain in her leg will be what causes us to let her go. If we did the amputation, she'd certainly be more comfortable, but with the cancer in her lungs (and possibly other places in her body, we don't know), it would only be a matter of time before she got sicker again. It's just not fair to her, or us, or anyone. I think the poor girl has been through enough. I just don't want to have any regrets.

I had wanted to think we'd have a few weeks, at least. Now I'm not so sure. My husband is heartsick after the past few nights, walking with her. It's just so hard for her, she still gives the enthusiasm, but just can't make her body work the way she wants it to. We'll need to talk more tonight. I want him to come home and see her this evening. She just doesn't seem as good. I think it will be soon.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I think you're doing the best you can and making her as comfortable as possible. I've found in situations like this (at least with my grandmother and her DNR) it's hard to not have some regret because you'll always have the "what if?" in your mind. I don't know that there's ever total certainty in such emotional and heartbreaking decisions. But your focus is Sophie and what is best for her - which I think is the right way to go, no matter what you ultimately decide.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My thoughts are with your family and Sophie tonight.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

My heart goes out to you. Your struggles remind me so much of the difficult decisions I made for Beau. Sophie's pain ultimately will be the deciding factor for you. I made many different adjustments of the gabapentin and Rimadyl with Beau but as the pain changed his quality of life the most difficult decision to let him go had to be made.
I wish with all my heart this was not happening for you and your much loved Sophie. Amputation might prolong her life but it will only be delaying the inevitable. It is such a difficult choice to have to make.... I wish it wasn't so...

Keeping you and your family in my thoughts. My Beau will surely comfort your Sophie when the time comes for her to become a brilliant star in the sky.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sophie*

I am so very sorry that Sophie is having a hard time.
I will be praying for you, your Hubby, and Sophie.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

So sorry to hear Sophie is not having a good day. Prayers going out to you and your family and especially dear Sophie


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

My heart breaks for you. I am so sorry. We will keep you all in our thoughts and prayers. Hugs


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

It breaks my heart to read today's post, I can't imagine what you're going through right now... I think about your family often throughout the day and send you lots of strength. The decisions that you have to make aren't easy but know that whichever one you make will be the right one. Hugs going out to you, Sophie and Sawyer tonight from both Molson and I! :--heart:


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so very sorry that Sophie and your family are going through this, and especially that today has not been good.

Remember that all of us have good days and bad days. I watch this with my own senior, now almost 13. There are days when I think we should let him go soon, and then a day or so later he will show me that it isn't time yet. In short, one bad day is probably enough to base a decision on. Maybe even a bad week isn't enough. When Sophie's spirit is willing but her body won't go, waiting might be in order. But when her spirit is not longer willing, it is definitely time. As others will advise, better a day too soon than a day too late. That is a true gift of love.

Prayers for Sophie and for you,
Lucy


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so very sorry that Sophie is not having a good day. May tomorrow be better, with less pain. It's a hard journey to take, this end of life road, but you and your family will travel it well for your precious Sophie. You will never make a wrong decision if the basis is love.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Just remember to look for when the good days out weigh the bad days. Hugs to Sophie... and those loving her.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so very sorry that Sophie is having a hard time today. When they act like normal it's so easy to make yourself forget that there is anything wrong and then they get sicker and it hits you in the face like ice cold water. I hope that she is just having a bad day and will be better tomorrow. I also hope that talking to your vet gave you some peace of mind about your decision. I'll say a prayer for Sophie and your family. Hugs to all of you.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm so sorry Sophie is having a bad day, Steph. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Sophie really really really loved her new food. It comes in a bag and you prepare it with ground meat (I used turkey) and water on the stove. She had a big helping with a side of cottage cheese and she eagerly scarfed it down! She was underfoot the entire time I was making her dinner. She also got her variety of supplements. She took them all like a trooper. 

Sawyer would have liked to try the new food as well, but we are back on diarrhea duty with him....Crap. Literally. Some of you may remember his poor tummy issues when he was a puppy. He's been perfect for months... I have no one to blame but myself. I have been spoiling Sophie and giving her several new bones from the meat locker over the past week. I can't very well give her one and not him.... She's always had a stomach of steel. Him, not so much. We are on day 2 of turkey and rice. I hope to see some improvement. Let's just say having him jump up in bed with me after my husband lets him out for his early morning bathroom break has NOT been pleasant the past couple of days. Ick!!! My blankets and sheets have been washed daily...... 


Ahhhhh, the joys...... Some of my colleagues have asked me this week, "And you have dogs because???....." If you don't get it, you just never will.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Good to hear Sophie scarfed down her food tonight. That is a positive sign. Sorry about Sawyers tummy troubles. Hopefully you will get those straightened out in a day or two.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Im sorry to hear today Sophie isn't doing that great  You are still in my thoughts and I think of you guys through out the day. Im sure you will know when the time is up for her. Im glad she enjoyed her food though!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm always checking in to see how Sophie and your family is doing. Sorry to hear she didn't have a great day, but I know you are all savoring every moment you have.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sophie's Mom*

Sophie's Mom

Glad Sophie loved her food.

THOSE PEOPLE who can ask that will never get it!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

We'll see how tomorrow goes.... I'm trying not to let one bad day be more than it is. If tomorrow isn't better, it's going to be really hard. I just had a conversation with my husband. He seems to be ready to hold on longer than I am, and I just can't do it. I'm not ready to make any decisions, but I think he is inclined to fall into the "selfish" trap (only as far as this one particular instance is concerned, and out of great love). I made him cry, didn't mean to...... Now we're both crying. Again. Sighs


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

It's a very difficult situation, tears are to be expected. I think once the time really comes, you'll both know it, and there will be no selfishness. With these things, I don't think there is selfishness. We want to do the best for our pups and we want them to know how much we love them. The more time we have with them, the more love we can show.
Sending you much strength!! Hope Sophie feels better! And Sawyer's tummy too!
And of course, you wonderful owners


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm staying home from work today to be with Sophie. The tumor in her leg is growing so quickly. It's bothering her more now.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm glad you can be with her today. Hug her and cuddle her, and spoil her rotten.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

My heart goes out to you and your husband. You have so many hard decisions to make for poor Sophie. 

When my Lucy got sick I was scared to make a decision because I was scared I would make the wrong one! About a week before the end I wanted to phone the vet to come down. Everyday I said to my Daughter... It is time.! Everyday I watched Lucys face and wanted to end her misery, but my daughter kept saying No!

In the end Lucy passed away at home in my arms. And I don't regret not phoning the vet. 

You have heartbreaking decisions to make. But whatever you decide to do Sophie knows you have and are doing your best for her. Whichever decision you make will be the right one. 

Sending you hugs and strength. And sending Sophie soft kisses and warm hugs.

Tracy


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Hoping Sawyer is feeling better!

I do hope that you find the strength to make the decision when the time is right. I went through the same thing and the vet kept telling me that I will know when she is ready but I didn't. I kept her hanging on for "me" and that was so selfish of me to do. Yes she was eating, yes she was not having accidents in the house but her overall quality of life was not good. She was living for "me" and I should have made that very difficult decision weeks before I actually did. In your heart, you will know the right thing to do. My heart is heavy with your pain.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Just wanted to say good morning as i do everyday and to let you know i am thinking of you and your family and Sophie...stay strong. This is just heartbreaking to me i cant understand it!!!! again its just not fair she is far too young for this ****.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

jweisman54 said:


> Hoping Sawyer is feeling better!
> 
> I do hope that you find the strength to make the decision when the time is right. I went through the same thing and the vet kept telling me that I will know when she is ready but I didn't. I kept her hanging on for "me" and that was so selfish of me to do. Yes she was eating, yes she was not having accidents in the house but her overall quality of life was not good. She was living for "me" and I should have made that very difficult decision weeks before I actually did. In your heart, you will know the right thing to do. My heart is heavy with your pain.


 i am sorry i couldnt imagine it. just looking at my puppy laying here sleeping and to think one day i will be going through this? Love them now spoil them every second.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I know it won't be long..... I'm ready to let her go from the pain. I need my husband to get there too.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Thinking of you and Sophie.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Praying for you, your husband will get there he will know. im so sorry


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Thinking of Sophie, you, your husband, kids, and Sawyer.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

You and your Sophie are never far from my mind. Our hearts are breaking for you.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry.....thinking of you and Sophie today.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I really, really hope she has a good day today, it goes way too fast...I have nothing to offer but prayers of strength, for Sophie and for you, DH and your children. You will know what to do, you have been 'reading' her so well, from the beginning!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It is never an easy decision, but thankfully with 3 of my 4 it was very, very fast and not open to question. With my other guy it was cancer and I kept him one day more than I should have because I just couldn't let him go. Could you ask your vet for some major meds to help you out if he is closed and Sophie needs them? Mine has given me a syringe full of Ace and another of liquid morphine "just in case" and although I didn't have to use it, it gave me great peace of mind.

I am so very sorry for all of you. I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Keeping sweet Sophie in my prayers. I think it's good that you took the day off to spend with her. I used my last days with Sam to memorize everything about him.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Just checking in on you guys today. Glad to hear you are spending today with Sophie. Im sorry you are thinking the time is near though... I can't imagine what you are going through right now. I hate cancer


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

My vet has told me that he'll be there or meet us there the moment we need him to be. He said if it's during business hours to just put her in the car and head down. If it's after hours, he said to call the service and he will meet us there. He's been very kind.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I let my daughter stay home from school to be with her as well. She's laying on the floor petting Sophie and singing to her. Sophie is laying in the sun on her back, with her eyes closed, smiling.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm sorry, this post is probably useless to you, but when I just looked at Tess (looking up to me to stop that typing and play fetch with her), I started crying, again. The very idea that you have to think about this with your little girl, she's a little older than Tess is!

edit: just read the post about your daughter...there I went again... Very wise, to let her stay!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

My heart is breaking for you and your family. Hugs to Sophie _and_ Sawyer.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I['m so sorry to hear the latest news on Sophie. I'm crying here at work but sending good thoughts and prayer to you and your family. This just really stinks! I hate this....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steph*

Steph

I am so glad you and your daughter stayed home with Sophie and I am praying like crazy for all of you, your Husband, too.

Ken and I have always made a promise to our dogs, that we will never let them suffer and God has been good to us that we have always been able to get them to the vet to see them cross the Bridge. Like Jweisman, I think that if I had it to do over, we would have let Smooch go sooner. Smooch wasn't feeling well and not wanting to eat, and it seemed she was breathing heavier. I was worried about the cost of xrays and extensive blood work, being unemployed, so the vet and I decided to treat her with antibiotics because we thought it could be an infection. When Smooch was not better after 10 days, I took her in for the xrays and bloodwork and found out that she had hemangio or lymphoma and only had 10% lung function. Ken came over immediately and we held our Smooch as she crossed to the Bridge, to be with Snobear.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Sophie_Mom said:


> Sophie is laying in the sun on her back, with her eyes closed, smiling.



In my opinion, there is no happier a position for a golden to find herself. I'm happy you and your daughter are getting this day with her.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

There arnt to many things more difficult than what you are going through right now. Im sending my heartfelt thoughts and gentle hugs to you all this morning.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Sophie_Mom said:


> I let my daughter stay home from school to be with her as well. She's laying on the floor petting Sophie and singing to her. Sophie is laying in the sun on her back, with her eyes closed, smiling.



Beautiful....


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry to see that Sophie is still doing badly this morning. I really wanted you to have more time with her. What I would tell your husband about having a hard time letting go is that you have always done what is best for Sophie and that is always what you wanted to do for her, but now is the time when doing what is best for her is the one thing in the world that you don't want to do and as much as he hurts I know that he can put his love for Sophie first and be there for her one last time. I know how torn up inside you must be and I wish I could say something to make it better but there isn't anything. I will say more prayers for Sophie and your family.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Steph. I have to say that I know I kept my Marie on too long, and as others have already said, it was for me, not her. I guess I would rather err slightly on the side of too soon, than too late.

I know you will do what is best for Sophie, and your husband will too, if he just thinks about it.

I am so glad that you and your daughter are at home with her today. Sophie must feel so loved and so very special.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Sophie_Mom said:


> I let my daughter stay home from school to be with her as well. She's laying on the floor petting Sophie and singing to her. Sophie is laying in the sun on her back, with her eyes closed, smiling.


I hope you got a picture of them. 

If the tears being shed around the country were enough to make Sophie well, she would be already. This is so wrong. Big hugs to everyone in your family.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry this is happening so soon. What you are going through now brings back really awful memories of our last few days with Barkley last year--a living hell. My hubby is/was a lot like yours-not ready to let go when I thought it was time. It took Barkley's vet telling him that there were a lot of things starting to fail in addition to the hemangio (dangerously low hct, total cruciate tear diagnosed in 1 limb, suspected in other, new lump in lymph node indicating spread, and worsening nosebleeds) and he should carefully consider Barkley's Quality of Life. All these things happened when hubby was out of town on business--he left a happy dog and came home to a really terrible situation 4 days later. Once he was able to process it emotionally he knew it was time. It was still the hardest thing we ever had to do for one of our dogs and it makes me cry just remembering....

I'm sending you lots of prayers for strength and courage in the coming days. I only wish this emotional pain and agony could be wiped away, but that's not possible. HUGS...


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I want to let her go for her sake... I want this to be over for her. It is breaking my heart to see her like this. I know they live in the moment, but I have to believe she wants to be able to do all of the things that she loves doing. There is a selfish part of me that wants to be on the other side of this, the side where we can start healing and stop worrying about her every minute of every day. We are all exhausted. Gosh, that makes me sound selfish.... But really, it's for her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sophie Mom*

Sophie Mom

That is NOT AT ALL selfish!! I know you want to be on the other side ESPECIALLY for Sophie, so she does not feel any pain. It is also human to want the pain to stop for you, too. Ken and I have also felt this way. Sophie knows you love her and want what is best for her.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I understand....at some point you just want God to take mercy on them and end the pain for you. It's not selfish, you want them to be free of all of it. It's unfortunate that it'll likely take a decision on your part to end it though. It makes it a lot more difficult. I'm praying for a good day for her today with you and your daughter.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Your emotions about being on the other side of this are very normal. It's so so hard to see them like this...


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I understand....at some point you just want God to take mercy on them and end the pain for you. It's not selfish, you want them to be free of all of it. It's unfortunate that it'll likely take a decision on your part to end it though. It makes it a lot more difficult. I'm praying for a good day for her today with you and your daughter.


This is so true for all of us that have been where you are I am sure. I think I selfishly waited longer than I should have with my first dog and often think I was too quick to decide in Hali's case, though like you I was facing the inevitable. Know as everyone has said, the decision you make is of the greatest love for her. So sorry you must face this.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Sophie_Mom said:


> I want to let her go for her sake... I want this to be over for her. It is breaking my heart to see her like this. I know they live in the moment, but I have to believe she wants to be able to do all of the things that she loves doing. There is a selfish part of me that wants to be on the other side of this, the side where we can start healing and stop worrying about her every minute of every day. We are all exhausted. Gosh, that makes me sound selfish.... But really, it's for her.


I totally understand about wanting this part to be over. When Daisy was sick and had her large tumor I had to watch her every second and make sure our other dog Jenny didn't try to play rough with her or anything. In the days before she was supposed to have surgery I was so scared that she would start bleeding and we wouldn't be able to stop it which was exactly what happened and I didn't sleep for days. You are not selfish. You just want this to be over for her and for your family and that is what most everyone feels when put in a situation like this. I'm sure that Sophie feels that something is going on because she can't do what she wants to do and that is probably making her just as upset as it's making you. Try not to let yourself feel gulity about wanting this to be over. You didn't cause this and there was nothing you could do about it. Letting Sophie go is the only choice you were given. I felt guilty that I didn't get Daisy to the vet sooner when I felt the lump on her hip but my dad was in the hospital and I had to focus on that but it wouldn't have made a difference anyway and i know that now. I'm sure you feel like you're in some kind of horrible limbo and just want to get past it. I wish this wasn't happing especially to a golden girl that's so young.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Just checking in on Sophie and her family.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry to hear that Sophie is not doing better today. The picture in my mind of her lying on her back in her sunbeam with your daughter is just priceless.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I got a few pictures of it. At some point, I will post some of them.....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steph*

Steph

So very glad you got the pictures.
I treasure the pics of Smooch and Tonka-we got Tonka eight months before Smooch joined our Snobear at the Bridge.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Thinking of Sophie and your family.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

i check here every hour to see of any updates and it just makes me cry..i think you have everyone on this forum thinking of you and Sophie and your family and praying for you as well. This story has hit me hard..


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

everytime I hear of another golden going thru what your Sophie is going thru, my heart breaks all over again. My prayers to you, your family and Sophie. The 13 days last month from Tess not feeling well to when we lost her were some of the hardest days I've ever endured. I went from worry to hope, then fear and finally total despair. Once I knew what was coming, I went between not wanting her to suffer and wanting to keep her as long as I could. The disease in the end made the choice for me, but even now I wonder if I made the right choice, if I could have done more for her, if I could have kept her with me longer. I hate this disease, I hate what it does to our dogs, and I hate that you have to go thru it now with your precious Sophie. Spending time with her like you are is exactly what you should be doing. My heart goes out to you. 

Donna


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Thinking of you, Sophie, Sawyer & family.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Sophie_Mom said:


> I know it won't be long..... I'm ready to let her go from the pain. I need my husband to get there too.



I was there not long ago. We only had a week from diagnosis and needing to let her go. My husband was not ready to let her go, he wasn't ready to accept it. I couldn't stand watching her not feeling well or not getting better. It took a very hard night for him to be able to understand what we had to do. My heart goes out to you . It is so hard and so unfair. Sophie and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

We've been there before, losing our 2nd golden, Charlie, to a brain tumor at the age of 4 in 1996. It was so hard to deal with the ups and downs - he'd have great days and bad days. It's difficult to decide when to let them go, because you're hoping for that one last, great day. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Thinking of you all...


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

She's begging and climbing all over my daughter right now, trying to get her Drumstick (ice cream). Cute. Perhaps a Frosty Paws is in order!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Go get her 5 frosty paws!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thinking of you, Sophie and your family. Hugs


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Sophie definitely sounds like she needs a frosty paws.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steph*

Steph

Maybe when your Husband gets home you can get her a Frosty Paws. I know they have it at Jewel, in the ICE Cream Case next to the people ice cream.

Will you stay home with her tomorrow too?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Praying for your family and Sophie.

Everytime I look at my dogs, I am thinking of what you are going through.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Sophie_Mom said:


> She's begging and climbing all over my daughter right now, trying to get her Drumstick (ice cream). Cute. Perhaps a Frosty Paws is in order!


That's a healthy sign! Good for Sophie. I'm glad you recognized her order. 


Hope you and your husband are coping okay. This is such a difficult time for you.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Sophie_Mom said:


> I want to let her go for her sake... I want this to be over for her. It is breaking my heart to see her like this. I know they live in the moment, but I have to believe she wants to be able to do all of the things that she loves doing. There is a selfish part of me that wants to be on the other side of this, the side where we can start healing and stop worrying about her every minute of every day. We are all exhausted. Gosh, that makes me sound selfish.... But really, it's for her.


You sound human, not selfish. Everyone who nurses an ailing dog (or human) has to deal with conflicting emotions and thoughts about what is lost from their/our own lives because of the painful journey shared. It is a measure of love that we fight to prolong lives that are costly to us, and also a measure of love when we let them go. There is no one right answer, except the one that is right for you and your family. I recall that you have vacation plans in a few weeks, and I suspect you sorely need that time as a family.

Holding Sophie and your family in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry to be just now catching up on your sweet Sophie. I've not been checking the board as much as I usually do, becuase we've been trying to spend as much time as we can as well. I'm so sorry!! I know this is excruciating for you. Sophie definitely will love all the extra care and time that you give to her. It is just not right that this awful disease takes so many innocent kids. You, Sophie and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sophie*

Praying for Sophie.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

She's found some new life in her tonight


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Yea for new life tonight. Give her an ear rub from us. Prayers continue.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Big prayers and hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sophie_Mom said:


> She's found some new life in her tonight


Now that is what I like to hear. Show that **** cancer your stuff Sophie!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Good for you Sophie!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

You go Sophie, that a girl! Sending prayers and hugs for Sophie, you and your family.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

That a girl baby cakes!!!!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Daily I think of you guys ... so happy to hear that Sophie is having a good night.


----------



## TheGoldenDream (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm so happy to hear that Sophie is having a good night tonight. Picturing your daughter with her in the sun, smiling is priceless. I will keep you, Sawyer, Sophie & fam. in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so happy to hear Sophie had a good night!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Hooray for Sophie!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Hoping Sophie and family had a good night...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

just checking in to see how Sophie is doing this morning, hoping you guys have a great day.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

i hope Sophie has a good day today!! thinking of you


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Good Morning, Glad to hear that she had a good day yesterday. I hope she wakes rested and feeling good again today.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

She woke up SO GREAT this morning! She was bright-eyed and bushy-tailed and was happy to see everyone. She was hardly limping (comparatively) and was anxious for her breakfast and raced over to her eating spot. She went outside with Sawyer (she's been very clingy to me and wanting me to come out with her all the time) and they played and wrestled. I sat up and watched them from the window. It was great. SHE was great. I know I shouldn't presume, but I'm hoping that it is the new food and supplements that have given her this kick. What a sweetheart.

Last night, she went to bed with my husband, before me. When I went to bed, she was taking up my entire side. So, I tried to mold myself around her, but there just wasn't room, and she wasn't moving. So, I grabbed a blanket and slept on the couch. When my husband got up, I went back to bed with her. What a princess.....

Thanks everyone for your continued good thoughts, strength, and prayers!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

This is great! I hope you all have a wonderful day. And she obviously had a very good night .


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

That is wonderful. I hope she has a really great day today too!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Hoping Sophie has many more wonderful days ahead of her!!!!


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm starting to live for good updates. They make my day. Sophie is on my mind all day. Keep up the good work with her. She knows how much she is LOVED.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I hope Sophie continues to have a good day today!! Maybe she needed that special cuddle time alone with her daddy last night. Awww, so sweet.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Sophie_Mom said:


> She woke up SO GREAT this morning! She was bright-eyed and bushy-tailed and was happy to see everyone. She was hardly limping (comparatively) and was anxious for her breakfast and raced over to her eating spot. She went outside with Sawyer (she's been very clingy to me and wanting me to come out with her all the time) and they played and wrestled. I sat up and watched them from the window. It was great. SHE was great. I know I shouldn't presume, but I'm hoping that it is the new food and supplements that have given her this kick. What a sweetheart.
> 
> Last night, she went to bed with my husband, before me. When I went to bed, she was taking up my entire side. So, I tried to mold myself around her, but there just wasn't room, and she wasn't moving. So, I grabbed a blanket and slept on the couch. When my husband got up, I went back to bed with her. What a princess.....
> 
> Thanks everyone for your continued good thoughts, strength, and prayers!


So glad to read that Sophie had such a good day and it continues this morning. Time has become so precious and so glad that she is continueing to enjoy it with you. These moments will be etched in our memories for years to come. Wishing you many more good moments.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Hoping you all have a very good day today!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sophie*

It lifts my heart to hear that Sophie is happy and enjoying today.

I know what you mean about molding yourself around her.

Did your Hubby get her the frosty paws-maybe he can bring some home tonight.


----------



## TheGoldenDream (Feb 25, 2008)

YAY Sophie!!! Sounds like she had a very peaceful and restful sleep last night....so adorable. I hope the day only gets better for you guys! I'm glad she is loving her food, she deserves to!!  ....what a little angel.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Glad to hear that Sophie was so bright this morning. I am wishing you a wonderful weekend full of love and good memories.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Praying for a wonderful day together !! XXOO


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

When my 12 + year old irish setter, boots, was diagnosed with very, verg aggressive bone cancer in rear leg we thought we would have just a few days with him before having to let him go., we had him 10 weeks to the day.

I would take him in 2-3 times a week to have rickey check him and each time he would sa "we don't have to do it yet." he would sahke his head and say he didn't understand how or why boots was eating so well and gaining weight instead of losing, etc.

I honestly think it was all that extra special attention and all that doggy no-=no food we gave hm that kept his spirit up and kept going and enjoying life those 10 weeks. He loved going fishing with me every day, trying to catch shore birds, trying to catch crabs in the shallow water, swimming, etc. I honestly believe that a great frame of mind helps them be with us longer.

I am praying you have your dear girl much ong that is expected.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

We didn't get her a frosty paws yet. We are trying to see what this grain free diet with supplements will do for her. She LOVES the food, and gobbles up the supplements like they are treats, so don't worry, she isn't being neglected. She also gets either plain yogurt or cottage cheese (her new favorite) with her meals. I would highly recommend the K9 Petmix food. She and Sawyer both LOVE it. 

I'm feeling better today, especially compared to yesterday. Our whole routine and schedule seem to be so far "off" right now. Our house is a disaster. Who wants to clean when you can spend time with Sophie instead? I love her so much. I wish I had always appreciated these moments with her.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Sounds as though Sophie has a wonderful family..she is a lucky girl, keep doing what you are doing for her, i think you have amazing strength. kisses to Sophie and im glad she loves her food and she is eating


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sophie's Mom*

Sophie's Mom

I am sure that Sophie is getting all the food and treats she likes! Spending time enjoying your girl is MOST IMPORTANT!
Please give her some big kisses and hugs from me!


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Thinking of your family. Sending you strength!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm happy to hear that she likes the food and that today is a better day.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Sophie_Mom said:


> I'm feeling better today, especially compared to yesterday... I wish I had always appreciated these moments with her.


It's wonderful that you are feeling better. I'm so glad!

Teaching us to enjoy the precious moments in every day is one of the great gifts from a dog who is ailing, or perhaps from any dog who truly occupies your heart. My dogs have certainly changed who I am - for the better, of course - as I learned the lessons about life that I might not have learned any other way.

Sending healing thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*What a beautiful sentiment*

GoldensGirl:

What a beautiful sentiment and I found this to be so true!




GoldensGirl said:


> It's wonderful that you are feeling better. I'm so glad!
> 
> *Teaching us to enjoy the precious moments in every day is one of the great gifts from a dog who is ailing, or perhaps from any dog who truly occupies your heart. My dogs have certainly changed who I am - for the better, of course - as I learned the lessons about life that I might not have learned any other way.*Sending healing thoughts and prayers,
> Lucy


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I wasn't on my computer yesterday but I'm so happy to check in today and see that Sophie is doing so well. Go Sophie You rock!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Checking in on Sophie. I'm so glad she's having good days. Savor every moment with your sweet girl. Hugs to you both.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so happy she is having good days and hope you have many more 

The house? You can always catch up - but spending time with Sophie is a precious gift


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Sending thoughts and prayers that Sophie has a very good day today.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sophie*

Sending prayers that Sophie and you have a very good day.


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm so sorry, only just caught up with this and just read through all your recent threads. 

As many have said there are no words to ease your family's pain and sadness. 

Forget about insignificant like dust and housework, no matter how hard you try they will always be there. No rush. 

Enjoy your time with Sweet Sophie and hugs to your family and Sawyer.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Glad Sophie is feeling better today .. hope you all have a great day


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I hope Sophie and the whole family (of course this includes you too Sawyer) are having a good weekend. I often read on the forum at lunch at work, but don't log on there, so don't post too often, but I am checking in on you and Sophie and think of you all often.

Don't stress the housework, there are more important things right now. My parents,often comment on the state of my carpets. But my Mad is about a month older than your Sophie and with a kidney defect, I know her life will not be an overly long one. So, if she wants to wade in the creek everyday, and lay in mud puddles, and I can't get her perfectly clean when she comes in I'm fine with it. Her happines means more to me than the carpets.

I know that Sophie feels so loved and safe with you as you are taking such loving care of her in this difficult time.

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers,
Cindy


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hope you and Sophie are having a good weekend. Keeping you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I had a very busy day today so just checking in about Sophie. Glad things are going good for all of you right now. Keeping everyone in my thoughts and prayers. Big hug for Sophie!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

We were gone for a lot of the afternoon today to be at my nephew's first birthday party. It was hard for me to go, but something I had to be at, and something I knew I'd regret if I missed it. 

Sophie was very happy to have us home. Her eyes look good and her spirit seems good as well. It's that darn leg.... The tumor is growing so quickly. Her leg just feels tight with that awful disease. I hate it, I hate it, I hate it! So tonight, my husband and I danced around the amputation discussion again. I think in our hearts, we both want to do it. But my husband says his gut is telling him it would end very badly, that we would regret doing it, regret doing it to her. My head is also telling me that if the cancer in her leg is growing that quickly......chances are the cancer is growing quickly in other parts of her body, including her lungs, as well. She has been losing weight, and I think she still continues to do so, even though we feed her about as much as she wants. I think that would indicate that it is effecting her whole system. It's just so easy to see THE LEG and want to remove it. 

I know many of you have weighed in to tell me what you think - Please feel free to do so if you have an opinion..... But be nice, please. She is my baby, and I love her. I am truly trying to do what is best for her....

(I am also haunted by the memory of my 14 year old cat that passed away 3 years ago...when Sophie was a puppy. He had a surgery, and came home to me in awful shape. Long story short, they had to do another surgery, and he never came home. I have always regretted putting him through all of that in his last days of his life. What a miserable ending for him..... I have said I would have done it differently, but now here I am.... )


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I have absolutely no advice besides cherish every moment and it sounds like you're doing that anyway. Glad to hear Sophie's spirits are so high and I pray they continue to do so! Keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I wish I had words to ease your pain or the wisdom to help you know what to do. In the end, I think you have to trust yourself and your love for Sophie, as she trusts you to act in her best interest. Watch Sophie's eyes and listen to your heart.

Sending healing thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

That's the thing, though.... I LOVE her. I want to do what she wants me to do. But I just don't know. I don't see anything but love and trust in her eyes. And this is just so big, I just don't know. I don't trust myself to make this decision. I just don't know. I just spin around and around......


----------



## mkkuch (Dec 13, 2010)

I just saw this thread and I wanted to tell you that I'm very sorry that you're going through this. You will do what is right by her because you love her and Sophie knows that too. That is why she looks at you with love and trust because she knows that you will do what is best for her. Trust what is in your heart. My prayers to you, Sophie, Sawyer and your family.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you're faced with this gut wrenching decision and this d**n disease!! I don't have any advice for you, but just wanted to say that my heart goes out to you. So sorry. It just isn't fair.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What a tough situation...they depend on us so much and ultimately you will make the decision that is right for you and for her. Can the vet help guide you at all one way or the other??? In a tough situation we encountered recently with Maddie I asked the vet "if it were your dog what would you do?"


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

It is so difficult to share an opinion on this. I think you know in your heart what path is right for Sophie. It is so **** unfair that this has happened to her at such a young age. If it were just the leg involved then amputation would be a no brainer. But with other systems involved......

If it were me I would follow my heart like I did recently. It was agonizing to let my girl go but the thought of her suffering through treatment that was not going to bring her any longevity was not ok for me. I pushed my denial and anger aside during that short week we had and focused on being her mom and doing what was right for her. I knew intuitively when she was ready......I think you will too.

Please know that whatever you decide there are prayers and love coming your way. The love you have for Sophie will guide you in making the best decisions you can.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sending you guys lots of love and prayers.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Sending you lots of hugs and prayers 

Don't worry about your housework. It is not important right now. You should have seen the state of my house when Lucy got sick! I didn't do anything. Didn't cook! Didn't really eat either. But that was silly because if I had gotten sick I wouldn't have been able to give Lucy the care she needed. 

Take care of your health. 

Hugs. 

Tracy


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I have no advice, just lots of good wishes and prayers.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

After my Subiaco was diagnosed with bone cancer the vet told us we could take him to a cancer vet could amputate and then do chemo. He was almost eleven and large and we just thought that would be too much for him, so chose to just keep him comfortable with meds as long as we could. We were actually thinking we would have to put him down the day we got the diagnosis, but the vet said with meds he would be good for a few months more, and he was although the lump just kept getting bigger and the limp worse. When we told our vet we didn't think we could put him through an amputation and chemo for a disease with such a poor prognosis, he told us that even if he had a two year old he wouldn't to it either. It was just too much for them. I am so sorry. I know exactly what you are going through.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sophie's Mom*

Sophie's Mom

I hate it that you and your Hubby and Sophie are in this awful place!
Nobody but you and Hubby can make this decision, but I can tell you what Ken and I would do if we were in this spot. We would not have the amputation, we would let her go the minute we thought she was in any pain. You mentioned that you thought the cancer was in her lungs-did I understand that correctly?
When I brought my Smooch in to see the vet and he did the xrays and found that she only had 10% of her lungs functioning and he thought she had hemangiosarcoma or lymphoma, he told me he did not want us to take her home, because he thought she was in pain-she was breathing fast.
I called Ken and he came and we held Smooch as she crossed to the Bridge.
As many others have said, I would rather say goodbye too soon, then too late.

I hope I said this gently-you and Sophie are in my prayers.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your insight..... Karen, yes, the cancer is in her lungs. They did a chest x-ray at UW-Madison Vet Hospital that confirmed that. The nodes in her lungs are millimeters right now, and they don't seem to be causing her any discomfort or difficulty breathing at all. The oncologists agreed with that. 

Absolutely, the amputation would have been a no-brainer if it would have rid her of the cancer. She would have had it the amputation over a week ago if that had been the case. I was so hopeful that we'd have many years of Sophie the tripod. The oncologist estimated that even with the amputation and chemo, she would likely have only about 4 months..... It just didn't seem like all of that would be fair to her. 

I think we are going to stick with our original decision - make her happy and comfortable and love her every second. It's just almost every day I get desperate and I start grasping at straws for something, anything that could make this all go away. My husband and I said last night, if they told us it would cost $15,000, but they could fix her and she'd live to a ripe old age, it would be done...... We'd be broke and in debt, but we'd have done it. We just can't buy our way out of this, sadly.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steph*

Steph

My heart goes out to you both.

Having the operation even if it gave her 4 months-I don't think it would be fair, and I would stick to your original decision and enjoy the time you have with Sophie. I think what makes this ten times as hard, is Sophie's young age.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

This is just so sad..can i ask a question? Is the cancer in her lungs and leg only?? you had said its very small in her lungs? i try to read all the posts daily but maybe i missed something?? why cant they remove the cancer in her lungs if its so small????? and then the possiblilty of amputation of her leg? i cant grasp this!! its heartbreaking and its not fair. is it in other areas that i missed when reading this?? just trying to think of everything to help!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Thinking of you guys...I hope today will be another good day.


----------



## halfmoon (Apr 2, 2009)

Sophie is in our thoughts here............


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

There is so much anguish in every post here. So much love and heartache. So much desire to do what is right for Sophie. 

Remember to do what is right for you and your husband, too. Sophie wants that, because she loves you, too. Nobody should have to make these terrible decisions. Ever. But when the last decision is made, you will know that you made it with love and with the best interests of all concerned guiding you. That is all you can do. And then be at peace with yourself and your husband.

Sending prayers for strength and courage to sustain you, and healing thoughts and prayers for Sophie.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Thinking of you and praying that Sophie has many, many, MANY more happy and healthy days!!
I know this is such a difficult time, but be thankful that you have it, I'm sure you know that. We lost our Teddy very unexpectedly, had we known what was wrong earlier, there would have been so many other things we would have done. Not that it would save him, but that we could get in so much more love and spend every moment with him.
I know that when the time comes, you'll know you'll need to let go. And that will be done purely out of the goodness and love of your heart. But until that moment comes, love her with everything you have!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Wishing you and Sophie another good day.

I think you're making the right decision to allow her to live her life in as much comfort as possible. I understand the revolving door of emotion about this decision, it's only natural, but the oncologist gave you his best estimate and expert opinion that even with the surgery she'd only have months...and those months would be spent recovering from a major surgery. If my Ike were facing this prognosis I'd do exactly as you're doing, take him home and love him until he let me know it was time. 

Hugs...


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

inge said:


> Thinking of you guys...I hope today will be another good day.


 My parents live in Oxford, small town


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

makes me sad to think they will let you know when they are ready?? ive never been faced with anything like that and i know the day will come that i will and i cant handle just thinking about it..you are all very strong i hope one day i can be as well.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sad for you...I know you will make the right decision for Sophie when her time comes. That's what love does. Try not to worry too much about that, I'm just so sorry you have to go through this. It can never be easy, but at Sophie's young age ... this has to be umpteen times worse.

{{hugs}}


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

oakleysmommy said:


> makes me sad to think they will let you know when they are ready?? ive never been faced with anything like that and i know the day will come that i will and i cant handle just thinking about it..you are all very strong i hope one day i can be as well.


You will be strong when you have to be, knowing that the one(s) you love will suffer more if you are weak. Love is the truest source of strength in these situations. And I hope you don't need that strength for a very long time.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

GoldensGirl said:


> You will be strong when you have to be, knowing that the one(s) you love will suffer more if you are weak. Love is the truest source of strength in these situations. And I hope you don't need that strength for a very long time.


This is so very true. I have surprised myself a few times; with my Grandmother in Hospice care and when Sam's time came. I didn't even have to try and find that well of strength, it was just 'there'.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

We don't know if the cancer is in other areas, though the assumption that it is is likely. When the oncologist called to let us know that the chest x-rays showed cancer in her lungs, she told us that there wasn't a lot of purpose in going further with the diagnostic tests. If it had moved to her lungs, it was likely spreading throughout her body, or soon would be. We could have spent the additional $1,500 to finish the diagnostics, but it didn't seem prudent at the time. Maybe I wish we had, but she would have had to go under for the biopsy and such. The oncologist didn't talk at all about the prospect of surgically removing the cancer from her lungs. I guess we didn't believe that was an option. Her cancer is aggressive, that we know for sure. Because it has spread, it is very likely to be a systemic problem. 

You are all correct, her being 3 years and 1 month old makes this SO much harder. I know for certain that it would never ever be easier, but the fact that we never got to have years of memories, we never got the "sunset years" where she slowed down a bit and we could adjust to the idea is a jagged pill to swallow. It almost seems like one moment she was our Sophie puppy and the next, she is slipping away. The changes were so sudden. We feel like we have been robbed of so much time with her.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hoping you and Sophie have another wonderful day today.

My heart breaks for you. The love in your heart for Sophie will help you find the strength to do what you need to do. Follow your heart. What ever you decide is the best decision for you and Sophie. Hugs


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

This is just so sad. It just breaks my heart and also scares me to death. My Gunner is almost 3 and I can't imagine losing him so young. I just feel so much anger that this has happened to you and dear Sophie. I think you are doing the right thing by making her comfortable and loving her the last days of her life. I think seeing her in pain trying to recover from the surgery would be even harder on all of you. I'm so happy that she has had some good days and I pray they continue as long as they can. Enjoy and love her and make your special memories each day you can. Hugs. Cathy and Gunner


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steph*

Steph

Hoping you and your hubby, Sawyer and Sophie have many more days to love together.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So very sorry that you're going thru this awful thing with your girl! Definitely is much more terrible with her at such a young age. Please know that you all are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I always read the updates in this thread, and never really know what to say. I am heartbroken for you and your family. I am happy when you report Sophie had a good day, and so sad when I read about your inner struggles with doing what is right for her. Hugs


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Steph, I'm so sad reading this. It just seems so unfair. Just 3 years old. 

I know you'll do what's right by here - she knows that, too. And speaking from experience - I also a Golden who had cancer - she WILL let you know when it's time. There's no way to define it; I think they all have their own ways. But I clearly remember the moment with the dog I grew up with. It will break your heart. And hopefully it will come much later than you fear. 

We'll be here for you.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Sophie_Mom said:


> ... I know for certain that it would never ever be easier, but the fact that we never got to have years of memories, we never got the "sunset years" where she slowed down a bit and we could adjust to the idea is a jagged pill to swallow. It almost seems like one moment she was our Sophie puppy and the next, she is slipping away. The changes were so sudden. We feel like we have been robbed of so much time with her.


As I go through those sunset years with my own "old Gold," there is certainly a sense of loss with every day and his every loss of capability, but it is not akin to what you are going through. 

Sophie has been robbed, as has everyone who loves her. 

Cancer is an armed robber, stealing so many of our babies and the people we love. We need a community-wide response that gives weight and power to our tears.


----------



## TheGoldenDream (Feb 25, 2008)

I wish I could march right over there and give you a hug! Tragedy strikes when we least expect it...but 3 yrs old?! 

Hmmm...what about planting a tree for her? Sophie's Tree.... 

I think about your family every day, and I hope that you will continue to have many many more special moments with her. My grandfather was diagnosed with bone cancer about 19 yrs ago. It was a long fight for him and in the end he was placed in a hospice. With all the morphine he was getting he wasn't able to talk or function, but every day at 4 o'clock, a week before he died, he would become completely lucid. It was incredible and the absolute best way to share those last moments. It is truly amazing that people and animals can find that inner strength while dealing with such horrific situations.

Sweet Sophie, we love you.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Thinking of you and Sophie


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

We lost our crabapple tree last year in a storm. We are already planning on putting a flowering pear tree in its place, in Sophie's honor, after.... It will be alongside the house where she loved to run after balls.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Steph, my heart is breaking for you and Sophie. This is so cruel and so unfair.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I know it is very difficult to contemplate and after....


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Steph, you and Sophie, Sawyer and your kids are all in my thoughts constantly. Bogey turned three last week and I just cannot imagine...

The best news is the Sophie's life was filled with love and happy! That doesn't make it easier to deal with this terrible diagnosis, but you gave her the best of everything you could. She never had any days where she wanted for anything or felt anything but love and adoration. She lives in a house filled with children, laughter and happiness. What more could a golden want??? Although it is so unbelievably hard for you at this point, Sophie had the best of everything and it's all because of you. 

We will all continue to be here for you.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

That is what Chuck and I were talking about today - That we believe this was Sophie's fate from the beginning, sadly. This would have been happening to her regardless of who had gotten to be her family. At least we know that she had us and she was loved so greatly, every single day. Incredibly too short, but spoiled and happy for certain. Our home and lives will seem empty without her.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Sophie_Mom said:


> ...Our home and lives will seem empty without her.


The best tribute you can give to Sophie will be to open your hearts to another dog, who will not replace Sophie but will come to fill another space and give you joy. You have a lot of love to give, and there are many dogs who would soak it up and return it in kind. Remember that Sophie's dearest wish is for you to be happy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steph*

Steph

You are the best family and Sophie Loves You.

What a fine tribute the pear tree will be for your girl.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I have always believed that those lives that are cut short, be they human or our beloved 4 footers, they are here for a purpose and we are to learn what that purpose is. Yes, feel sad that you are losing Sophie, but blessed to have been her host while she was here on earth.

Sorry if I'm sounding dopey, but I ran into 2 neighbors today whose dogs are both dying and coupled with the members whose puppers are ill, it's had me in tears all day. I've been hugging Ike a whole lot today. We even danced a bit.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I understand.... I have been in tears for 2 weeks straight now. Anything and everything makes me burst out. 

Along with Sophie (which is heads and tails the most devastating), my good friend and colleague has to resign her position as a second grade teacher in my building because her husband was just named our new superintendent. More than that, I have been so lucky to have one of my best and closest friends as my boss/principal in my school building. I love her, respect her, and admire her. She has accepted a new administrator position in a nearby town, where her own children go to school. She is putting her family first, which I totally understand, but I will miss my everyday friend. I am just feeling so much loss lately.  However, if I could only change one, it would be to make my Sophie well again......


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

And, about another dog..... I learned that lesson when my beloved cat, Reggie, passed away 3 years ago. I had new kitties three and a half weeks later. I know it's not to replace.... I am fairly certain that we will, when the time is right, have another dog join us in our house. Sawyer will need that, I'm sure. Our hearts will too. We have very much decided that we won't do the puppy thing again, as much fun as that can be (Sawyer kicked my butt!!!). My husband won't even talk about it for now, which I can understand and respect, but he told me to ask him again, after.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Think of you all often and can't comprehend what you are going through. I know it is hard. hugs to you.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Just popping in to let you know we are thinking of you all...


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

My heart just aches for you. I could not imagine at 3 years old loosing my babies. I am sending hugs and kisses for all of you and prayers too. You have done everything you could and were supposed to do and it just isn't fair. Love her, cuddle her, and kiss her all the time. Take videos and pictures. Your heart is where she will always be.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Steph, I have been popping in to read your saga with your dear Sophie and I admire the grace you show in living with this tragic situation. I know your heart is breaking but you are an example to us all. 
So much of your story reminds me of my final days with my Beau that it is difficult for me to respond as frequently as I would like, to offer support. Please know that you are being held in my heart and that I am wishing you strength and comfort.
One of the greatest gifts my Beau gave to me in his final days was the gift of living in the moment and I cherished the joyfulness that he shared.
I wish so many special moments for you and your family and for fullness in your heart with knowing that your Sophie is giving you a beautiful gift each and every moment of the day. I hope you have many more moments to cherish with her.
Andrea


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sending all of you lots of love and prayers for strength and courage in the coming days and weeks. Please give Sophie a big hug from all her friends on the GRF.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

My heart is broken. I just read through most of this thread.

I cannot believe how young your girl is. I HATE this disease!!!!!!!!! 

Your girl is the luckiest girl ever to have such a caring family looking out for her. I am terrible with words so sadly, I cannot offer any words of wisdom. I can, however offer you my heart :heartbeat and know that you have someone in Taiwan who is thinking of you.

MANY MANY MANY MANY MANY hugs to you and your sweet girl.

Victoria and Buddy


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I like the idea of the pear tree for Sophie.

Hang in there Steph....


----------



## LovelyGold (Nov 4, 2010)

So glad Sophie had a wonderful day! Wishing y'all many more lovely days together and precious moments!!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Just dropping in to let you know that you, your family and sweet Sophie remain in my thoughts and prayers. I am so happy to read she is having good days.

I can only imagine your mental anguish. Actually, scratch that - even in my worst nightmares I cannot imagine your anguish. It just feels so unfair. It honestly breaks my heart. 

You really are doing right by her. Every-single-hour-of-every-single-day ... Try as best you can not to doubt yourself. She definitely knows she is loved. You communicate your love for her so well. 

I'm sorry you have so many other challenges at the moment to compound this one. It seems life can throw people an awful lot at once.

You remain in my prayers daily. I have never been one much for prayers, but every night I think of your sweet Sophie, and I tell my little Katie that I love her one more time! 

All the best,
Kim xx


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Hoping Sophie had a great day with you and sleeps well tonite. kisses to her


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

She had a really, really great day. She is so happy and her eyes are so bright today. Thank you!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I hope Sophie and Sawyer enjoyed their steak - I know Enzo sure did!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sophie_Mom said:


> She had a really, really great day. She is so happy and her eyes are so bright today. Thank you!


That is what we love to hear. Wishing you and Sophie many more together.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's to LOTS more of those really really good days with Sophie. My thoughts and prayers remain with you guys.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So glad to hear Sophie had a great day today. It helps the heart so much to see them that way.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Sophie_Mom said:


> She had a really, really great day. She is so happy and her eyes are so bright today. Thank you!


Soo happy to hear this!! 

You know, I was thinking of something my vet told me when I came thisclose to having to put my horse down due to an injury. Virgil could hardly walk, it's a degenerative joint disease plus a whole host of other issues all located in his fetlock so it was only going to get worse. I was crying thinking about the decision I had to make and seeing Virgil hardly able to walk without pain. The vet told me that animals don't think about the future and that Virgil wasn't thinking "my foot hurts" or "this is only going to get worse" or anything like that. He was just thinking about his daily routine like food, water, and play NOT focusing on the pain and what it means. 

I found that to be extremely comforting and hope it gives you some comfort, too. I also hope that Sophie comes back from this...I was in the same boat with Virgil (though it wasn't cancer that was trying to steal him away from me). I decided after the vet's words to give Virgil cortisone injections again even though his last injections had only worked for a month which was an awful prognosis considering they're supposed to have a lasting effect for a year or longer and people were telling me I was wasting my money and that he'd have to be put down in a week or so. That was 4 years ago. His second injections took and have lasted 4 years and counting (knock on wood) and while not 100% sound, he is happy and living a great life. I hope you and Sophie have the same happy ending we did. I'm keeping you guys in my thoughts and prayers, day in and day out.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks so much for your thoughts. I appreciate your optimism, but short of a miracle, this aggressive cancer is going to take her far more quickly than I will be able to stand. When she has happy days, it's easy for me to try to let myself think of other endings, but I'm afraid that is just setting myself up for heartache. Cancer is an awful thing..... 



Ranger said:


> Soo happy to hear this!!
> 
> You know, I was thinking of something my vet told me when I came thisclose to having to put my horse down due to an injury. Virgil could hardly walk, it's a degenerative joint disease plus a whole host of other issues all located in his fetlock so it was only going to get worse. I was crying thinking about the decision I had to make and seeing Virgil hardly able to walk without pain. The vet told me that animals don't think about the future and that Virgil wasn't thinking "my foot hurts" or "this is only going to get worse" or anything like that. He was just thinking about his daily routine like food, water, and play NOT focusing on the pain and what it means.
> 
> I found that to be extremely comforting and hope it gives you some comfort, too. I also hope that Sophie comes back from this...I was in the same boat with Virgil (though it wasn't cancer that was trying to steal him away from him). I decided after the vet's words to give Virgil cortisone injections again even though his last injections had only worked for a month which was an awful prognosis considering they're supposed to have a lasting effect for a year or longer and people were telling me I was wasting my money and that he'd have to be put down in a week or so. That was 4 years ago. His second injections took and have lasted 4 years and counting (knock on wood) and while not 100% sound, he is happy and living a great life. I hope you and Sophie have the same happy ending we did. I'm keeping you guys in my thoughts and prayers, day in and day out.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Big hugs for you in this tough time. I can understand not wanting to set yourself up with thoughts of different endings...I'll keep my fingers crossed and keep praying for that miracle.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Hoping your sweet Sophie has many more good days to share with you.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope you guys had a good night and I'm sending good vibes and prayers for a good day today.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sophie*

Praying for a great day for Sophie and her family.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This is such a good report. Prayers continue to stream your way



Sophie_Mom said:


> She had a really, really great day. She is so happy and her eyes are so bright today. Thank you!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Prayers that you and Sophie have another wonderful day together. Hugs to you both!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Sending prayers for more wonderful days for Sophie. Sophie and your family are in my prayers everyday.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Also sending prayers that Sophie and her family have another great day.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

You guys are all so nice to send me regular messages and well wishes. Thank you.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Just checking in...enjoy your day!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Thinking of you and Sophie today (and Sawyer too).....hoping she has a good day ahead of her!!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Glad to read that Sophie had a great day yesterday.

I am also glad that you feel the love and support from all of us because it sure is heartfelt. Hugs to you!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I hope that Sophie is doing good today. I can understand you thinking about trying the surgery. I did the same thing with Daisy but then realized that it wouldn't help. Even if it did give Sophie more time what would that time be like for her and for your family. Recovering from something like that would take quite a long time and she just doesn't have any to spare. If it would give her years then I would say go for it but I also understand the need to grasp at any hope you can find. As for getting another dog I think maybe there is one out there just waiting for you and when Sophie gets to the bridge she will lead you to her. I still believe that Daisy had Sailor all picked out for us to make sure that Jenny wouldn't be lonely. I've had quite a few puppies and when you bring them home they are kind of nervous and reserved but with Sailor it was like she already knew us. Just like someone whispered in her ear about the family she would have and I think it was Daisy. Hugs to you and Sophie.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Just wanted to send you a hug from another one losing their baby. We stayed out on the front porch for half of the day today which makes him happy. He wants to go run, bless his heart, but I don't want his tumor to rupture.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steph*

Steph

Praying you for Sophie, Sawyer and your Hubby.
Hope you all have a good day today.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

just stopping by to say thinking of you, Sophie, and Sawyer, and hoping you have a good day today. The weather is supposed to be better, I hope you can enjoy the nice cool, clear day.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Sophie had a good day yesterday. This is the kind of weather that Sophie and Sawyer love, so they have been enjoying it! Thanks for thinking of us. We are soaking up these days with our family intact!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so happy you guys had a good day--prayers and wishes for many more!


----------



## sadiegold (Nov 3, 2010)

Reading that y'all had a great day yesterday is a good start to my day today.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Thinking of you hope all of you have another great day


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Glad to hear Sophie and your family and a great day yesterday. I hope today is another good day too.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Wishing you and Sophie another good day and many more. Please know that you all are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## TheGoldenDream (Feb 25, 2008)

Thinking of you and Sophie. I hope she has a wonderful day.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Morning 
Thinking of you all today and every day...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I hope you and Sophie have many great days ahead.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Goodmorning...have a GReat day!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Think of Sophie and family often. Lots of prayers coming your way.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thinking of you and Sophie...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sophie*

Hoping you, Sophie and Sawyer have a good day!!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Thinking of you all today!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Just checking in for an update and hoping today is a good one for everyone.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hoping you and Sophie had a good day. You are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

She's limping quite a bit worse today... 

We'll look for improvements this evening or tomorrow morning. Otherwise, we will have to make a very hard decision. We won't let her be in pain. Shoot.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thank you for the update. Really, really wish it was a better one. You and your family are constantly in my thoughts.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Sophie_Mom said:


> She's limping quite a bit worse today...
> 
> We'll look for improvements this evening or tomorrow morning. Otherwise, we will have to make a very hard decision. We won't let her be in pain. Shoot.


I agree that pain is not to be allowed, and pain management calls for serious drugs. That might buy some time. I hope. Pray.

Darn it, the Universe owes you and Sophie a break. 

Aching for you...


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

We decided that if the time came that she'd need stronger pain meds, that it would be time to let her go. That isn't a way for her to be.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

You all have to do what you think is best for Sophie and all of you. I'm hoping she is feeling better later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Whatever you decide, it will be good...I wish you a lot of strenght!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Dropping in to say I'm thinking of you and hoping that some pain meds will help hold off the pain from her leg for a while. Hoping that tomorrow is another great day for you and Soph-ster! Molson sends his love too.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I was not looking forward to this post i really hope she is ok in the morning!!! please keep us updated..kisses to sophie for a good nite


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steph*

Steph

Praying hard for Sophie and your family.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Thinking and praying for Sophie and your family....


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So sorry....hoping and praying for a better tomorrow. Also sending you lots of strenght for the days ahead.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Checking in on the sweet siren, Sophie.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Unless she is considerably better tomorrow, we will be helping her to go tomorrow. I won't let her have another day like this. My poor girl.


----------



## mkkuch (Dec 13, 2010)

Strength and prayers to all of you


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Holding you in our prayers. I am so sorry. Hugs


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Sending prayers for Sophie. I am so sorry.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you for you to make a wise decision and for peace to be with you whatever decision you make as it will be made in the best interest of Sophie which is the most selfless decision of all.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I am so sorry you are facing this. It just isn't fair. Simply heart breaking. Prayers to you.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Stupid me, I thought I had found peace with this. I thought I'd be as ready as I'd ever be. I thought I had made progress in the mourning process. I was wrong.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Can you ever be ready for this?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Prayers and lots of love to Sophie and you. So hope tomorrow finds her feeling much better.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

this is just so awful, be strong


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I can't imagine how awful tomorrow will be. I can't imagine being able to stay strong and calm, even for her sake.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Hoping and praying she is feeling better tomorrow....


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

my gosh i dont even know what to say as im crying as i type this. do what is best for her she will be pain free i know that doesnt help, i know you feel empty, lost, and that she wont be ok without you..its the worst feeling..but she will love you for letting her go and out of pain she will run with the others over the bridge..she is just too **** young!!!!not fair


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm holding out hope for a better tomorrow. God bless all of you.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

What you are doing takes tremendous strength. Choosing to let go of our beloved friends is merciful, but very tough. I am not sure if true peace will come until after it is passed and she is running like she used to. Until then, you muscle thru the best you can.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

I am so sorry. My heart is just broken for you. This is so hard as I know my time is so limited too. I been crying off and on for the 3 of the pups: Sophie, Di and General.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

My Sophie just turned 3 - She never even got to live her life..... I know there never is enough time, but we didn't even come close. Two months ago, she was my big puppy full of life.......


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Nath said:


> I am so sorry. My heart is just broken for you. This is so hard as I know my time is so limited too. I been crying off and on for the 3 of the pups: Sophie, Di and General.


 My heart goes out to you both!! i am truly so sorry


----------



## TheGoldenDream (Feb 25, 2008)

You won't even have to try to find that inner strength when it's needed: it'll just be there. 

Praying that Sophie has a good night and day tomorrow. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I totally agree - 3 years old is way too young and just not fair. If I were you I would have 1000 different feelings going on all at once...just like you probably are....and it is fine to feel all of those feelings...and all those feelings can get overwhelming going on all at once and can wear you down, especially while you are trying to deal with the tragic unfairness of losing your 3 year old. Just take a deep breathe and muscle thru as best you can but there is no right or wrong way to get thru it.


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Steph, I am so sorry for you and Sophie. I wish you strength in your decision tomorrow and know because of your love for Sophie, you will make the right one. She knows she is loved. Kisses to Sophie and hugs to you.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

This is just so unfair. I don't understand it.... I'm devastated and heartbroken for you, Steph. I will hope for a miracle overnight for Sophie's sake, but if the bridge is where she needs to be tomorrow, I know that there will be so many of our pups who will be so happy and honoured to meet her there!!

**hugs** to you and the fam


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so so sorry!! I've been reading through this thread and checking on you guys, just haven't found the right words to say. Been shedding tears every day for your family and Sophie. I'm praying that you are given strength and peace and that your sweet, sweet Sophie's pain is alleviated and she is able to spend much more time with you. Your story has inspired me to never take one second for granted with my Hudsen. I cannot begin to imagine what you are going through. I pray that you are given strength to get through this unbelievably difficult time. We are thinking of you every day.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

> I'm so so sorry!! I've been reading through this thread and checking on you guys, just haven't found the right words to say. Been shedding tears every day for your family and Sophie. I'm praying that you are given strength and peace and that your sweet, sweet Sophie's pain is alleviated and she is able to spend much more time with you. Your story has inspired me to never take one second for granted with my Hudsen. I cannot begin to imagine what you are going through. I pray that you are given strength to get through this unbelievably difficult time. We are thinking of you every day.


Me too, me too.
All good vibes to Sophie!

Heike


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

I am praying for strength for you. Love her, Kiss her, and Cherish her. She will forever live in your heart. I am crying and my heart just breaks for you. I am sending hugs to you. Just remember Sophie Loves you and she always will.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry--just know you have many of us around the world praying for you all today and in the coming days as you face these tough heartbreaking decisions.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Thinking of you...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steph*

Steph

I am so very, very, sorry-life is so unfair!
All I can offer is my thoughts and prayers for Sophie, Sawyer, and your family through this heartbreak.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Sophie did not have a good night. She couldn't get comfortable and probably was only able to sleep for a couple of hours at most. My husband and I were both up with her through the night. She's finally able to sleep now, and is laying on the bed with us. 

We will be meeting the vet this morning, and will be letting her go from this awful disease and pain. Please keep us all in your thoughts and prayers. This is going to be excruciating.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I am so so sorry....my heart is breaking for you and your family. Hugs, we will all be thinking about you today.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. My heart breaks for you. Bless you all. You all will be in our thoughts and prayers today. Hugs


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh my gosh...i logged right on here hoping to see something other than this...it must be time, please stay strong for Sophie..this is beyond heartbreaking. i will be thinking of you all day..give Sophie a ton of hugs and kisses and know she will be better off..


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so very sorry that you are going through this with Sophie so soon. I sit here with a very heavy heart. May God give you strength through all of this....


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

I am so terrible sorry. I have tears in my eyes for what you and your family are going through. You truly are setting Sophie free. Its so hard because its those left behind that do the real suffering. Peace be with you today. Godspeed sweet Sophie. If its any comfort at all, know that she will have many golden friends waiting for her at the bridge including my sweet boys.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Steph I am SO sorry. You are right this is horrible, unfair and all the rest. I don't care if the dog is 1 or 111 they should not have to go through this. My thoughts are with you and your family today.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs and prayers - my heart is breaking for your family.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry. I don't know what to say. I am so heartbroken for you and your family. I will be keeping Sophie in my thoughts and prayers today.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Godspeed sweet Sophie. You received love and blessings by so many of us on this forum. Please look down on your family and send them comforting memories of your wonderful time with them and please send them signs that you are happy at the Bridge, running free of pain and suffering. You will be truly missed.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

My heart is breaking for you all. My prayers are with you today as take Sophie's pain away today, and they're with you for all the tomorrows when you have to find a new normal.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

I am so sorry.. Your family will be in our thoughts and prayers. It is hard but you are doing what you know is best for her, thats why she loves you so unconditionally!

Hugs on this hard day...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steph*

I, too, am heartbroken for Sophie and your family.

I will be thinking of you all and praying for you.

You are doing the right thing, the kindest and most loving thing for Sophie and I know Smooch, Snobear, Gizmo and Munchkin will be greeting Sophie at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Huggenkiss (Nov 3, 2009)

I am so sorry that you and your family are going through this. Sending hugs and prayers. My Sophie will be waiting for your Sophie at the bridge!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry this has come... 

There is so much bad news on the forum this morning.... my heart aches for all of you guys going through so much sadness, especially at this time of the year when everything is greening up and we are looking forward to warmer and sunnier days. All my prayers - she was a beautiful girl and I know from your past posts that she gave you and your family a lot of joy in her short life.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

With a heavy heart I am writing this Steph.....big hugs go out to you and your family.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I'll be thinking of you and sweet Sophie. Bless her heart.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so sorry steph. Tears flowing as im writing this. I can't imagine the pain you guys are feeling right now, the pain and the strength. Today like all these past days, you all are in my thoughts. <3 *hugg*


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sending strength your way so you can make it through this toughest of days.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Steph, I was so hoping and praying that this day would stay far in the future. Know that my love and prayers are with you and sweet Sophie. Godspeed sweet girl, you will be forever loved and missed.


----------



## mkkuch (Dec 13, 2010)

I am so very sorry. Prayers to all of you on this most difficult of days.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Certainly not the news I was hoping to read this morning....

I'm so sorry Steph.....know you are doing the right thing for your sweet, beautiful Sophie. My heart is breaking for you and your family.

Wishing Sophie a peaceful journey to Rainbow Bridge where she will be greeted by all of our beautiful Goldens!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very, very sorry. There really are no words. Sending prayers to give your family strength today and wishing a safe and peaceful journey to beautiful Sophie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sophie*

Steph:


Praying for strength for you, your Hubby and Sawyer, as you help Sophie cross to the Rainbow Bridge, where there is no pain, just running and playing and resting with all the fur babies.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

I am so sorry today is the day. I feel like this is happening to our family. We have been praying that Sophie would pull through. I look at Ruby who is the same age and I can't believe it. I know how hard it is to play God and it is so unfair. I will look for the rainbow in the sky today. My thoughts are with you all.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Heartbreaking. I asked my Max and Ashley to meet Sophie at the bridge. Sending you all much strength.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Steph, there are no words.. you know my heart is with you. God Speed Sweet precious Sophie. Selka will be there for you.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Steph, I repeat again, there are very few things in life harder than this.
We are all by your side praying for strength for your family, and sending emotional support via the net as well. Gentle kisses for Sophie.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Although I was fearing this would be the outcome, I had hoped for something else...I wish you and your family strength today and the days to come. We will be here. Godspeed Sophie, sweet girl. You will be met at the bridge by many friends, you will never be alone!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I am so so sorry. How cruel and unfair to lose Sophie...you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers and I'm wishing you all the strength in the world today.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I am so very sorry that Sophie will be making her journey to the bridge today. I know that many of us have said prayers to our pups that have gone before to meet sweet Sophie with open arms at the bridge. So know she will be greeted by a bunch of wagging tails and happy golden smiles. 

I know today is going to be so incredibly difficult for you and your family (Sawyer included). You are making the very courageous, loving and selfless choice to let her go peacefully. I know so many people, myself included, who waited one more day, hoping our terminal pets would rally once again. And I live with the guilt of knowing I was holding on for selfish reasons. What you are doing today shows such respect and love for your girl. She deserves nothing less.

I hope that knowing that you did right by her brings you some measure of comfort in the days to come.

The tears have been flowing here all morning for your sweet girl. I wish you all the strength to get through this horrible day. Know that we all too rage about sweet Sophie being taken so young. 

God speed sweet Sophie xx

Prayers and best wishes,
Kim


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh no =( not the update I was hoping for...I am so very very sorry. Sending you strength!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

There are no words to express how much my heart hurts for you. She is too young for this, and it is much too soon.....

Much love and hugs to you Steph and your family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sophie*

Sophie is at the Rainbow Bridge-God Bless you, Sophie.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rainbow-bridge/97533-we-let-sophie-go.html


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just catching up. So very sorry!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, Steph. I'm just so sorry. You're right - this is one of the most painful things we have to go through. It's just so sad. I know she felt your love right to the end.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry to read this i was away on holiday and hoping for good news i am just so sorry life is so unfair at times.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Just checking in - and letting you know I am thinking of you. Give extra hugs to Sawyer from Brady and MacKenzie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steph and Sawyer*

Steph and Sawyer

Checking in to send you hugs.


----------

